# Article: Carl Froch: I will happily fight Andre Ward again, but not in America!



## Jenna (Jun 13, 2012)

You can view the page at http://checkhookboxing.com/content.php?783-Carl-Froch


----------



## larryx (Jun 5, 2013)

Froch,Ward beat you the 1st fight,is "THE CHAMP" at 168,is a p4p top 3 fighter...stop acting like you can call any shots at all..you are the one who should be trying to redeem your loss cause i see no reason Ward even needs to fight you again. You looked like horse shit against a shot inactive Kessler


----------



## EngorgedW/Blood (Jun 5, 2013)

I honestly don't even care for this fight. Froch can blow his own horn all day, in he end Ward is the one who has the win over him and is not losing sleep over a fight with Froch.


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

larryx said:


> Froch,Ward beat you the 1st fight,is "THE CHAMP" at 168,is a p4p top 3 fighter...stop acting like you can call any shots at all..you are the one who should be trying to redeem your loss cause i see no reason Ward even needs to fight you again. You looked like horse shit against a shot inactive Kessler


carl froch was the champ when he flew over to fight ward in oakland....as was kessler

whats good enough for the goose......


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

EngorgedW/Blood said:


> I honestly don't even care for this fight. Froch can blow his own horn all day, in he end Ward is the one who has the win over him and is not losing sleep over a fight with Froch.


he should be losing sleep

....he beat both kessler and froch

....earns less since the super 6

...cant draw flies to shit.

ward keeps saying 'people need to fight in america'.......no cunt needs to fight in america...people fight in vegas...not america....no cunt wants to go to oakland or ohio! plus its usually a case of 'the money is in america'....in this case it isnt!


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

yet and still it's a fight Froch need, not Ward. and their fight was in Atlantic City not Oakland...


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> yet and still it's a fight Froch need, not Ward. and their fight was in Atlantic City not Oakland...


both in the usa....same thing.

im pretty sure if froch was to fight in london or Leicester you would still claim that was home advantage.


----------



## Quite_The_Stone (May 23, 2013)

Excuse making...Scared of his daddy.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Froch doesn't need this, Ward doesn't need this, but the money is in the UK.


----------



## Gunner (Jun 4, 2013)

> Jenna: Right now, you're now the unified champion at 168 lbs.


:fire Noo


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Arran said:


> both in the usa....same thing.
> 
> im pretty sure if froch was to fight in london or Leicester you would still claim that was home advantage.


don't matter. they already fought so we know what it looks like. so they can fight wherever. don't think Froch wants it anyway...


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Froch is the money man in the division, Ward is an Irish cunt.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Just a clever way of avoiding the fight Carl, touche....


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

I dunno why Ward doesn't just come over here and fight. I honestly can't see a way how Froch beats him and he has to be confident of this, it'll give him his best payday to date and he'll gain more British fans whilst doing it and shut people up who go on about him fighting in Oakland.


----------



## gyllespie (Jun 17, 2013)

Geez, just flip a coin! As funny as that sounds, it is a simple, quick solution that is used by a reputable program such as the NFL.

If it was up to me they'd fight in England. If Froch truly believes he can beat Ward he'd be demanding a rematch asap with no stipulations. Although he has every right to make a request he shouldn't give out this "Fight me in England or else no match" attitude. Otherwise he isn't fooling anyone - he simply does not believe he can win.


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

allenko1 said:


> don't matter. they already fought so we know what it looks like. so they can fight wherever. don't think Froch wants it anyway...


pretty sure when leonard and duran fought in different countries the outcomes were different....


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Froch commanding the negotiations like he probably should be. Boxing needs this fight but I am not entertained by it stylistically.


----------



## craigseventy (Jun 6, 2012)

Froch doesn't need him, his priority right now is money. He's fought everyone and has nothing to be ashamed of. 

Big money froch fights people want to see...

Kessler 3 
Groves
Dégale 
Cleverly 
Ward
Stevenson

Ward fights people want to see
Froch.. 

Froch will make good money without ward, ward won't without froch


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Ward scared to fight Bute in Canada, scared to fight Froch in England. Now Ward gonna just sit there and let Froch take all his money in the big fights. 

Have fun fighting Pavlik in Oakland then :verysad


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

#El Turbo said:


> Ward scared to fight Bute in Canada, scared to fight Froch in England. Now Ward gonna just sit there and let Froch take all his money in the big fights.
> 
> Have fun fighting Pavlik in Oakland then :verysad


Bute? WHo the fuck wants to see Bute-Ward? Bute is done at top level. Lokked bad against Grachev but you talk about Bute?


----------



## hermit (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> I dunno why Ward doesn't just come over here and fight.


Because no offer has been made?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Bute? WHo the fuck wants to see Bute-Ward? Bute is done at top level. Lokked bad against Grachev but you talk about Bute?


I'm talking when the fight was hot and Ward made excuses. He's blowing big money fights that are "easy" work.


----------



## BigBone (Jun 13, 2012)

hermit said:


> Because no offer has been made?


Sup @hermit


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

Quack.


----------



## Kieran (Jun 6, 2012)

craigseventy said:


> Froch doesn't need him, his priority right now is money. He's fought everyone and has nothing to be ashamed of.
> 
> Big money froch fights people want to see...
> 
> ...


I'd like to see Ward vs Golovkin. Even though GGG is a naturally smaller man, he has an air of invincibility about him (and also had a stellar amateur career). It could be a great fight and I'd love it if GGG pulled off the upset.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Frochy doesn't want any of Ward, hence why he prefers a pointless third fight with a finished Kessler.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Froch has a black irish daddy


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2013)

Arran said:


> *he should be losing sleep*
> 
> ....he beat both kessler and froch
> 
> ...


:think
Ward has alot of years left in the game Froch doesnt, why would Ward lose sleep over this situation


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Froch doesn't want the fight...everybody knows that, and I don't necessarily blame him but stop with the theatrics.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Froch is scared of Papa Ward.
You can tell the domination still haunts him to this day.


----------



## Jasper (Jun 17, 2013)

Money is the name of the game. That being said Short term money is in the UK but the Long money is in the US with HBO/showtime. Ward needs more exposure on the big networks and perhaps he could be the next Money (thats a big perhaps). Besides I do not really care to see that fight over again and it seems that the sport is fought under different rules across the pond . . . I would never want to fight there if I were a boxer not from there


----------



## hermit (Jun 4, 2013)

BigBone said:


> Sup @hermit


Not much. Might not be around much for the next 11 months. Scored a contract position that 'should' last that long. Money is good but the drive time sucks..... But, it is only 11 months....


----------



## hermit (Jun 4, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Froch doesn't want the fight...everybody knows that, and I don't necessarily blame him but stop with the theatrics.


There may be part of Froch that believes that in England he could win a rematch. He got the decision over Dirrell there and his victory over Kessler was there. Remember, these guys have to believe in themselves to even get in the ring. Let's not forget there is some truth to the "A fool (average boxing ticket purchasing Brit) and his money are soon parted. But, last I heard was Ward telling Froch to shut up and put up (an actual offer) if he really wanted the fight in England. Gate would probably be bigger there but I don't know about total revenues. I also don't know if Ward has commitments to HBO that would stand in the way.


----------



## Jasper (Jun 17, 2013)

hermit said:


> There may be part of Froch that believes that in England he could win a rematch. He got the decision over Dirrell there and his victory over Kessler was there. Remember, these guys have to believe in themselves to even get in the ring. Let's not forget there is some truth to the "A fool (average boxing ticket purchasing Brit) and his money are soon parted. But, last I heard was Ward telling Froch to shut up and put up (an actual offer) if he really wanted the fight in England. Gate would probably be bigger there but I don't know about total revenues. I also don't know if Ward has commitments to HBO that would stand in the way.


I think they could make good money in Vegas and with HBO . . . but in the UK they would get more (especially Froch) but it doesnt really fit into Wards Business Model.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

hermit said:


> There may be part of Froch that believes that in England he could win a rematch. He got the decision over Dirrell there and his victory over Kessler was there. Remember, these guys have to believe in themselves to even get in the ring. Let's not forget there is some truth to the "A fool (average boxing ticket purchasing Brit) and his money are soon parted. But, last I heard was Ward telling Froch to shut up and put up (an actual offer) if he really wanted the fight in England. Gate would probably be bigger there but I don't know about total revenues. I also don't know if Ward has commitments to HBO that would stand in the way.


Ward would fight in UK, he said that he would, but make the money right...I mean if Froch and team are so hell bent on having the fight over there, then as you said...make the offer already.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

The location of the ring had nothing to do with the schooling. If anything, the American judge gave Froch too many rounds.

As a Ward fan, I would love to see him silence his critics. But I doubt Froch's camp will actually propose anything concrete enough to get the fight made. As long as his Brit fans think he could beat Ward, that Ward is afraid of the rematch, Froch will remain a hot item. He wouldn't be the first 168 pound Brit to pack houses at home while not fighting his greatest rival.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Froch is respectful and measured throughout this interview,yet all the crybabies who wouldn't pay to watch Ward if he was fighting 10 miles away are still on here,bubbling their bubbly little balls off.

As Johnny Cash once said;"Cry,cry,cry"

Froch matters and is interesting.Ward is vastly superior but doesn't matter.Why don't y'all put your hands at the back of your knees and take your wallets out your back pocket and make the guy matter in his own country?


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Froch is respectful and measured throughout this interview,yet all the crybabies who wouldn't pay to watch Ward if he was fighting 10 miles away are still on here,bubbling their bubbly little balls off.
> 
> As Johnny Cash once said;"Cry,cry,cry"
> 
> Froch matters and is interesting.Ward is vastly superior but doesn't matter.Why don't y'all put your hands at the back of your knees and take your wallets out your back pocket and make the guy matter in his own country?


Just for the record: I was in attendance at Ward/Abraham.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

EngorgedW/Blood said:


> I honestly don't even care for this fight. Froch can blow his own horn all day, in he end Ward is the one who has the win over him and is not losing sleep over a fight with Froch.


Ya, who the fuck cares about a second fight? The first fight was definitive and it revealed that Froch is limited in skill/adaptability. The second fight will be a near-mirror outcome, with Ward probably winning by a slightly greater margin...

Sucks Ward has so few options though... he should try to bring people from 160 up to fight him, since that's the only neighboring division with some talent... GGG anyone?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Just for the record: I was in attendance at Ward/Abraham.


I don't doubt it for a second Jeff,but I'm sure you know that you weren't even in the same universe as the people I had in mind.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Tell me,given that Froch is usually far more insulting and disrespectful to potential opponents,what did he say here that is so upsetting to people?


Is it because he was respectful? Is it because certain people are offended by the fact that he wasn't offensive?

Same old crying over the same old nothing.They bitched after he beat Kessler,and now they bitch when he says he'll fight the "Road Warrior" in the UK.

All because they hate the fact that the better boxer is totally sleep inducing in his own country.


----------



## Relentless (Nov 24, 2012)

basically froch doesn't think he can beat ward.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Tell me,given that Froch is usually far more insulting and disrespectful to potential opponents,what did he say here that is so upsetting to people?
> 
> Is it because he was respectful? Is it because certain people are offended by the fact that he wasn't offensive?
> 
> ...


I think it's an over reaction after all the "Ward only fights at home" threads over the years. It's become a touchy subject, particularly for Ward fans. In fact, it's the #1 reason this Ward fan wants him to go over seas and beat the brakes off somebody....so I can stop hearing it.

To me, this should be a make able fight. HBO broadcast both fighters last fights. They can ensure a decent judging panel. The gate will be nice. Maybe each guy takes a tuneup in the fall, then we get number 2 early 2014.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Why is Ward being such a stubborn ass though? Froch just wants the best money fight available, which is Ward or Kessler, in England. Sack up Ward :-(


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> I think it's an over reaction after all the "Ward only fights at home" threads over the years. It's become a touchy subject, particularly for Ward fans. In fact, it's the #1 reason this Ward fan wants him to go over seas and beat the brakes off somebody....so I can stop hearing it.
> 
> To me, this should be a make able fight. HBO broadcast both fighters last fights. They can ensure a decent judging panel. The gate will be nice. Maybe each guy takes a tuneup in the fall, then we get number 2 early 2014.


I've yet to see a sensible Froch fan claim that Carl would win a rematch Jeff,but it seems he can't do right for doing wrong.

He's disrespectful-"Who the fuck does he think he is?"

He's respectful-"Who the fuck does he think he is?"

The bottom line is that there is only one fight for Ward at 168,and in the good old days,when a guy lost to a better fighter,but came back better whilst destroying the guys that the "champion" should be fighting,it didn't necessarily mean that he should never get another chance.
Froch will get slaughtered either way by some of the more unbalanced Ward fans.He doesn't need to fight him,so if he doesn't,they'll say "Froch don't want none of that" and if he tries to get Hearn to make the offer,they'll say "Why should Ward fight him again?"

Ward has created a rod for his own back by being too good,and the reality is that Froch can be a success without fighting Ward again,whilst the only thing that will enhance Ward's legacy at 168 further is going to the UK and beating Froch again.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

While I would actually like to see Ward shut a few people up and go over and fight Froch last time was pretty one sided that it didn't really warrant a rematch.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Anyway Froch needs to pick up the phone if he's serious.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Froch doesn't want the fight...everybody knows that, and I don't necessarily blame him but stop with the theatrics.


I throw out my Boxing News after I read it,but a few weeks ago Froch made clear that if he can do one thing before he retires,it's have another pop at Ward.

Just like Ward needs opponents,Froch needs to show that he's up for another go at Ward.Given his hubris and growing self confidence/delusion,you can bet he wants that fight.
However,his promoter doesn't fancy it,but Froch has more power over his promoter than any other boxer over here right now,and Hearn isn't in a position to say no forever.


----------



## Gesta (Jun 6, 2013)

Carl is the man at 168 , and Ward know's this but will not go to the UK until Carl is shot to pieces.

Do all you Americans think that the sun revoles around the USA ? 

It was all good when all the boxers around the world had to leave their homes and go to the US to fight at a disadvantage in someone else's backyard but when it comes time for your boxers to fight in the others guys home town you start whining and bitching ' who does he think he is' etc...


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Gesta said:


> Carl is the man at 168 , and Ward know's this but will not go to the UK until Carl is shot to pieces.
> 
> Do all you Americans think that the sun revoles around the USA ?
> 
> It was all good when all the boxers around the world had to leave their homes and go to the US to fight at a disadvantage in someone else's backyard but when it comes time for your boxers to fight in the others guys home town you start whining and bitching ' who does he think he is' etc...


Is this our first Brittard sighting? I think so.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Gesta said:


> Carl is the man at 168 , and Ward know's this but will not go to the UK until Carl is shot to pieces.
> 
> *Do all you Americans think that the sun revoles around the USA ? *
> 
> It was all good when all the boxers around the world had to leave their homes and go to the US to fight at a disadvantage in someone else's backyard but when it comes time for your boxers to fight in the others guys home town you start whining and bitching ' who does he think he is' etc...


Maybe back in the 90s.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Leftsmash said:


> Anyway Froch needs to pick up the phone if he's serious.


and pack his bags...


----------



## Megatherium (May 16, 2013)

Ward owes Froch jack shit.


----------



## KO KIDD (ESB EX-Patriot) (Jun 3, 2013)

Ward could use the money and the rematch to get his career back on track, Carl could probably fight a 3rd Kessler fight home away or neutral and make more than fighting Ward stateside

I say compromise Ward vs Froch II in Canada


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Megatherium said:


> Ward owes Froch jack shit.


I agree,yet Froch doesn't need Ward, and Ward couldn't fill a high school gym.

So we're in agreement then? Ward's career is blossoming and coming together beautifully whilst Froch is stuck in PPV wilderness only selling out 18,000 capacity arenas?


----------



## Megatherium (May 16, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I agree,yet Froch doesn't need Ward, and Ward couldn't fill a high school gym.
> 
> So we're in agreement then? Ward's career is blossoming and coming together beautifully whilst Froch is stuck in PPV wilderness only selling out 18,000 capacity arenas?


Again, Ward owes Froch jack shit.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Megatherium said:


> Again, Ward owes Froch jack shit.


Oh sorry, I thought you said Ward couldn't draw flies to shit.


----------



## Megatherium (May 16, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Oh sorry, I thought you said Ward couldn't draw flies to shit.


No, I said Ward owes Froch jack shit.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Megatherium said:


> No, I said Ward owes Froch jack shit.


It's my hayfever playing havoc with my sense of smell.I do apologise.

But anyway, now we're clear about it,I know you said Ward couldn't SELL shit to flies.

Anyway,sorry again that I wrongly guessed that you were talking bullshit, when in reality you were talking _complete_ bullshit.

Now I'm off to bed.Toodle pip.


----------



## Megatherium (May 16, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> It's my hayfever playing havoc with my sense of smell.I do apologise.
> 
> But anyway, now we're clear about it,I know you said Ward couldn't SELL shit to flies.
> 
> ...


No, no I said "Froch is a second-rate fighter and a butthurt homosexual who lost to a one-handed Andre Ward and can't carry Ward's jockstrap, and his entire fan base consists of pale, butthurt British twinks who couldn't squat a bare barbell if their lives depended on it, who, because they know Froch could never beat Ward in the ring, desperately try to shift his merit as a fighter to criteria other than his fighting ability."

Read more closely next time.


----------



## hermit (Jun 4, 2013)

Megatherium said:


> Again, Ward owes Froch jack shit.


If Froch had a broken hand he should do much better in a rematch? Why should he care where it is then? :conf

:smile


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Froch sounds like someone who is aware of his limitations and has no true intention of fighting Ward again.

Guess he's not all that concerned with his legacy, being that he's not going to have much of one. He's a mere footnote in history and is already on his last legs.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Megatherium said:


> No, no I said "Froch is a second-rate fighter and a butthurt homosexual who lost to a one-handed Andre Ward and can't carry Ward's jockstrap, and his entire fan base consists of pale, butthurt British twinks who couldn't squat a bare barbell if their lives depended on it, who, because they know Froch could never beat Ward in the ring, desperately try to shift his merit as a fighter to criteria other than his fighting ability."
> 
> Read more closely next time.


Wow! What are you? Thirteen?

You really are one of those with zero to contribute aren't you?
Even Ward fans who know me here know that there's only one person sounding butthurt here.

"Couldn't squat a bare barbell" ????:rofl
I'll bet you really puff your chest out when you're angry.:lol:


----------



## Gesta (Jun 6, 2013)

If Ward is happy to stay at home and fight infront of his freinds and family in Oakland then I am happy for him, but Carl is the man at 168.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Froch sounds like someone who is aware of his limitations and has no true intention of fighting Ward again.
> 
> Guess he's not all that concerned with his legacy, being that he's not going to have much of one. He's a mere footnote in history and is already on his last legs.


Stevie,I'm sure I remember you as being fairly level headed on most matters.
Yet you don't see the massive irony in sections of that post?
Froch is a fairly limited fighter who will have a superb legacy when held against his actual talent.
I won't even post the rest as it really speaks for itself.


----------



## dendy (Jun 6, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> It's my hayfever playing havoc with my sense of smell.I do apologise.
> 
> But anyway, now we're clear about it,I know you said Ward couldn't SELL shit to flies.
> 
> ...


:lol::rofl It's a good job that the majority of this forum membership seems to have a lot more to offer than Megatherium. Emotional fanboys posting childish abuse only to be completely owned is most laughable.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

dendy said:


> :lol::rofl It's a good job that the majority of this forum membership seems to have a lot more to offer than Megatherium. Emotional fanboys posting childish abuse only to be completely owned is most laughable.


TBF mate,he actually made me laugh out loud,and even though I never say Froch will beat Ward,you know I take the matter fairly seriously,but I quickly realised that this guy wasn't up to scratch if I was in the mood for balanced debate.

And then I read his post about squatting!:lol:

And I'm happy to be his target if he can bring that sort of humour my fellow posters.

Live,love laugh!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

I see many of the spastics from ESB general forum have been released for the day, fuck off.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

hermit said:


> If Froch had a broken hand he should do much better in a rematch? Why should he care where it is then? :conf
> 
> :smile


We dont need a rematch. If Ward has other options he can take them if he wants. And if he dont wants to fight in the UK it is ok. Froch got beaten clearly I cant understand the people who want to see a second fight. Why? The outcome will be the same. SO why a second fight?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Berliner said:


> We dont need a rematch. If Ward has other options he can take them if he wants. And if he dont wants to fight in the UK it is ok. Froch got beaten clearly I cant understand the people who want to see a second fight. Why? The outcome will be the same. SO why a second fight?


Ward wants to stay at 168 and make money.
Who do you suggest as a more worthy opponent? Steiglitz?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Ward wants to stay at 168 and make money.
> Who do you suggest as a more worthy opponent? Steiglitz?


Do you have a source? I heard he wants to move up in weight. More worthy? I dont see anyone who really is a hard fight for Ward. And this is everything I want to see. I dont care which fight would be a good money fight or not. I want to see a good and hard fight. I already saw Froch get beaten by Ward. Even with an injury. I want so see Ward moving up. There is nothing left at 168. NOTHING to prove. If he wants to make money fight Froch again. But I dont see a different outcome so I would not really care. good money fight for Ward nothing more.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> While I would actually like to see Ward shut a few people up and go over and fight Froch last time was pretty one sided that it didn't really warrant a rematch.


I agree. Which is why it was a shame that Kessler was too faded to win against Froch, because Ward's rematch with Kessler was far more appealing than one with Froch. At least with Kessler there are one or two question marks -- however weak they are -- surrounding that win. But with Froch, the first fight was much of a conclusive one-sided schooling to garner any interest out of me in a rematch.

If Ward can sort is promotional dispute out, I'd like to see him go for Stieglitz. Forget Froch, who obviously has very little desire in wanting to get in the ring with him again.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Do you have a source? I heard he wants to move up in weight. More worthy? I dont see anyone who really is a hard fight for Ward. And this is everything I want to see. I dont care which fight would be a good money fight or not. I want to see a good and hard fight. I already saw Froch get beaten by Ward. Even with an injury. I want so see Ward moving up. There is nothing left at 168. NOTHING to prove. If he wants to make money fight Froch again. But I dont see a different outcome so I would not really care. good money fight for Ward nothing more.


A week or two before Froch fought Kessler, Andre gave an interview to Boxing News where he said that he wanted to stay at 168 and would move up eventually.
He's quite bitter about the fact he's not PPV(which I get, given his ability) and personally I think he thinks Chavez Jnr is his ticket to PPV and more mainstream acceptance.
However, it's a joke of a fight and if it can be defended as a business decision,then the same people have no right to say Froch is scared of a rematch.
In the same magazine a few weeks later,Froch said if he could have any fight he wanted, it would be Ward in the UK.
Ward has unfortunately proven too good for his optimum weight,but even after a wide loss,there is no one in that division who is more worthy of a(nother) crack at Ward than Froch.


----------



## Shane (Dec 14, 2012)

steviebruno said:


> Froch sounds like someone who is aware of his limitations and has no true intention of fighting Ward again.
> 
> Guess he's not all that concerned with his legacy, being that he's not going to have much of one. He's a mere footnote in history and is already on his last legs.


It's very obvious that for Froch, it is about what is fair. I'm a big Ward fan, and I can understand why he may be scared of a robbery happening if he comes to the UK, but for the simple fact Froch already traveled to America for the first fight, he should return the favour. Everyone knows that, no matter how they try to sugar coat it.


----------



## Megatherium (May 16, 2013)

Berliner said:


> We dont need a rematch. If Ward has other options he can take them if he wants. And if he dont wants to fight in the UK it is ok. Froch got beaten clearly I cant understand the people who want to see a second fight. Why? The outcome will be the same. SO why a second fight?


Brits think Froch has super powers when he fights in Britain.


----------



## dendy (Jun 6, 2013)

Megatherium said:


> Brits think Froch has super powers when he fights in Britain.


:lol::rofl Showing your limitations again


----------



## Snakefist (Oct 22, 2012)

Froch needs to stay far away from Ward. It's not worth it, he's going to get outboxed and out smart, and take a set back. Just accept your limitations, and I think he is in his own way by saying this to the man who beat you.


----------



## Megatherium (May 16, 2013)

dendy said:


> :lol::rofl Showing your limitations again


A Froch fan should know a thing or two about limitations. :lol:


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Megatherium said:


> A Froch fan should know a thing or two about limitations. :lol:


Yep.One of the things that make him so appealing is how he's got so far in spite of obvious limitations in skill.



Megatherium said:


> No, no I said "Froch is a second-rate fighter and a butthurt homosexual who lost to a one-handed Andre Ward and can't carry Ward's jockstrap, and* his entire fan base consists of pale, butthurt British twinks who couldn't squat a bare barbell if their lives depended on it,* who, because they know Froch could never beat Ward in the ring, desperately try to shift his merit as a fighter to criteria other than his fighting ability."
> 
> Read more closely next time.


Thanks for that one.Really gave me a chuckle this morning.:lol::smile

Especially grateful as I was quite gutted about James Gandolfini.

And for the record,I can do back squats going ass to the grass with good form for four reps with 15lbs each side.
You might have a point about front squats though.I'm just about managing to do two with my hands held out in front of me.
I completed GTA San Andreas in 83 days with hardly any cheats though.:bart

Thanks again.Laughter is always the best medicine.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Double posted,but it was such a good post I was quoting I was tempted to leave it up twice.


----------



## dendy (Jun 6, 2013)

Megatherium said:


> A Froch fan should know a thing or two about limitations.


thanks for enlightening me . How silly am i for thinking you are some ignorant child lacking in any kind of ability to debate without getting all emotional and abusive. When all this time it is froch's fault for being so damn limited.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Megatherium said:


> A Froch fan should know a thing or two about limitations. :lol:





dendy said:


> thanks for enlightening me . How silly am i for thinking you are some ignorant child lacking in any kind of ability to debate without getting all emotional and abusive. When all this time it is froch's fault for being so damn limited.


I'll bet you can't squat with more than a bare barbell though mate?


----------



## dendy (Jun 6, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I'll bet you can't squat with more than a bare barbell though mate?


:rofl Only just though fella.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Stevie,I'm sure I remember you as being fairly level headed on most matters.
> Yet you don't see the massive irony in sections of that post?
> Froch is a fairly limited fighter who will have a superb legacy when held against his actual talent.
> I won't even post the rest as it really speaks for itself.


Froch's "superb legacy" will be that he was the second best fighter in his division, who lost to the best fighter and wanted to dictate where the rematch would be held. Carl Froch, who was content to keep an unavenged loss on his record when there was ample opportunity to set things straight.

It really does stand against everything he shows us in the ring and it's certainly not something I'm accustomed to seeing in the sport of boxing from this caliber of fighter. Shit, even Barerra fought Pac a second time and he had no chance in hell.


----------



## drozzy (Jun 20, 2013)

Well well this _is _ESB, Badlok was right on Facebook... defensive Ward fans, PTF advocating common sense & respect, childish remarks by some unknown... I feel right at home.

-Ward doesn't owe Froch anything
-Froch is doing fine without Ward, lots of options and money
-Ward only has a 'fanbase' when he fights out of Oakland
-Froch probably thinks Kessler III is best for him because it = most cash
-Ward has nothing going for him in terms of potential opponents, is NOT moving up
-Froch thinks he's invincible when he fights in the UK
-Ward seems to be invincible wherever he fights
-Froch makes more money fighting whoever he pleases than Ward fighting big names
-Ward said on HBO "let's see if he really wants it, let's see how much money his promoter will put out"

...and you've got rumors on the Scene's forums that Hearn offered 3.5M pounds to Ward, where as Ward wanted 5M pounds.

The total revenues for Ward-Froch II even in the UK, considering PPV (in & out of the UK) potential, would not be anywhere close to those generated by Ward-Kessler II. Ward is not a seller. Ward cannot ask a ridiculous amount of money for this, and is frustrated as a result -- he could take Froch's aura of homeland invincibility away (I believe it) but chooses not to because he feels he's not being offered enough. Vicious circle, we'll never get the fvckin fight.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Froch's "superb legacy" will be that he was the second best fighter in his division, who lost to the best fighter and wanted to dictate where the rematch would be held. Carl Froch, who was content to keep an unavenged loss on his record when there was ample opportunity to set things straight.
> 
> It really does stand against everything he shows us in the ring and it's certainly not something I'm accustomed to seeing in the sport of boxing from this caliber of fighter. Shit, even Barerra fought Pac a second time and he had no chance in hell.


What don't you get about a direct quote"If I can could pick any fight it would be Ward in the UK"?
It's selective and atypical of this subject.Horrendous double standards which I referred to earlier in the thread.No matter what he says,some of you will jump on it either way.
He wants the fight-you say he doesn't deserve it
He's not bothered-yeah, that bitch is scared.
There's no reasoning with that sort of Al-quaeda style logic.



drozzy said:


> Well well this _is _ESB, Badlok was right on Facebook... defensive Ward fans, PTF advocating common sense & respect, childish remarks by some unknown... I feel right at home.
> 
> -Ward doesn't owe Froch anything
> -Froch is doing fine without Ward, lots of options and money
> ...


Now there's a very welcome name!! How are you mate?:happy

I'm on phone in car but I'll talk to you soon.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

drozzy said:


> Well well this _is _ESB, Badlok was right on Facebook... defensive Ward fans, PTF advocating common sense & respect, childish remarks by some unknown... I feel right at home.
> 
> -Ward doesn't owe Froch anything
> -Froch is doing fine without Ward, lots of options and money
> ...


What the fuck does any of this have to do with avenging a loss on your resume?

And why should anyone _here_ care who's getting paid what?


----------



## dendy (Jun 6, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Froch's "superb legacy" will be that he was the second best fighter in his division, who lost to the best fighter and wanted to dictate where the rematch would be held.


Quite a simple way of looking at things..

Money usually dictates where fights and re-matches are held and due to the fact that ward is nowhere near interesting enough to warrant a big money fight in vegas I think it makes perfect business sense for the fight to be in the uk. That is unless vegas shows any interest and I believe froch has stated he would fight ward there too. What about this leads folk to think froch don't want to avenge his loss is beyond me.


----------



## dendy (Jun 6, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> What the fuck does any of this have to do with avenging a loss on your resume?
> 
> And why should anyone _here_ care who's getting paid what?


It's not that people should care. More to the point is that boxing is the business of prize fighting and unfortunately money and business plays a huge factor in negotiations. surely you are not this stupid....


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

dendy said:


> Quite a simple way of looking at things..
> 
> Money usually dictates where fights and re-matches are held and due to the fact that ward is nowhere near interesting enough to warrant a big money fight in vegas I think it makes perfect business sense for the fight to be in the uk. That is unless vegas shows any interest and I believe froch has stated he would fight ward there too. What about this leads folk to think froch don't want to avenge his loss is beyond me.


Froch wouldn't mind avenging his loss, but he's content with things the way they are if he doesn't get to fight in England. There is a difference, subtle as it may seem to you.

And I haven't heard Froch mention Vegas, anyway.


----------



## dendy (Jun 6, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Froch wouldn't mind avenging his loss, but he's content with things the way they are if he doesn't get to fight in England. There is a difference, subtle as it may seem to you.
> 
> And I haven't heard Froch mention Vegas, anyway.


Before making bold claims maybe you should pay more attention: http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/boxing/22739853

Following this he also stated in the boxing news that ward was the fight he wants most. Just because he is not prepared to have the fight any where other than the uk or vegas doesn't mean he is content with the fight not happening.. and the fact that he has offered to once again travel if necessary kind of makes your whole argument void.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Froch's "superb legacy" will be that he was the second best fighter in his division, who lost to the best fighter and wanted to dictate where the rematch would be held. Carl Froch, who was content to keep an unavenged loss on his record when there was ample opportunity to set things straight.
> 
> It really does stand against everything he shows us in the ring and it's certainly not something I'm accustomed to seeing in the sport of boxing from this caliber of fighter. Shit, even Barerra fought Pac a second time and he had no chance in hell.





dendy said:


> Before making bold claims maybe you should pay more attention: http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/boxing/22739853
> 
> Following this he also stated in the boxing news that ward was the fight he wants most. Just because he is not prepared to have the fight any where other than the uk or vegas doesn't mean he is content with the fight not happening.. and the fact that he has offered to once again travel if necessary kind of makes your whole argument void.


Pointless exercise mate.They will twist anything to defend the indefensible or call a spade a potato peeler.


----------



## dendy (Jun 6, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Pointless exercise mate.They will twist anything to defend the indefensible or call a spade a potato peeler.


Indeed. Some of ESB finest have joined it seems:yep


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Pointless exercise mate.They will twist anything to defend the indefensible or call a spade a potato peeler.


Whose "they"? I'm presenting an opposing point of view (one which Froch has been pretty open with, btw) and you two are acting like I'm some type of Ward fanatic. The bottom line is that Froch's inclusion into the Super Six made him subject to traveling. Had he not been in the tournament, he'd had never come to America to defend his title.

And while I agree that Ward should have also had to travel during the tournament, it's a completely different set of circumstances now. He's beaten everyone and established himself as one of the top 3-4 fighters in the world and it is Froch who should be jumping at the chance for a rematch.

He isn't. That much should be obvious to anyone who is being objective.


----------



## Megatherium (May 16, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Whose "they"? I'm presenting an opposing point of view (one which Froch has been pretty open with, btw) and you two are acting like I'm some type of Ward fanatic. The bottom line is that Froch's inclusion into the Super Six made him subject to traveling. Had he not been in the tournament, he'd had never come to America to defend his title.
> 
> And while I agree that Ward should have also had to travel during the tournament, it's a completely different set of circumstances now. He's beaten everyone and established himself as one of the top 3-4 fighters in the world and it is Froch who should be jumping at the chance for a rematch.
> 
> He isn't. That much should be obvious to anyone who is being objective.


Brits aren't objective when it comes to Andre Ward. Lost cause.


----------



## mick557 (Jun 6, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Whose "they"? I'm presenting an opposing point of view (one which Froch has been pretty open with, btw) and you two are acting like I'm some type of Ward fanatic. The bottom line is that Froch's inclusion into the Super Six made him subject to traveling. Had he not been in the tournament, he'd had never come to America to defend his title.
> 
> And while I agree that Ward should have also had to travel during the tournament, it's a completely different set of circumstances now. He's beaten everyone and established himself as one of the top 3-4 fighters in the world and it is Froch who should be jumping at the chance for a rematch.
> 
> He isn't. That much should be obvious to anyone who is being objective.


His FIRST defence was in the US.


----------



## dendy (Jun 6, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Whose "they"? I'm presenting an opposing point of view (one which Froch has been pretty open with, btw) and you two are acting like I'm some type of Ward fanatic. The bottom line is that Froch's inclusion into the Super Six made him subject to traveling. Had he not been in the tournament, he'd had never come to America to defend his title.
> 
> And while I agree that Ward should have also had to travel during the tournament, it's a completely different set of circumstances now. He's beaten everyone and established himself as one of the top 3-4 fighters in the world and it is Froch who should be jumping at the chance for a rematch.
> 
> He isn't. That much should be obvious to anyone who is being objective.


And it is obvious but is still a void argument in light of the situation in regards to froch stating:

"If the fight wasn't going to happen and someone said it could happen in Las Vegas then I'd definitely say 'yes, let's do it',"

If ward was a draw in his own country and a fight in vegas could be made then froch would be on the plane i am sure of that. Unfortunately things are not this simple for Ward and the money is in the UK, hence there has been a call for the fight to be made here.

That much should be obvious to anyone who is being objective, don't you agree?


----------



## dendy (Jun 6, 2013)

Megatherium said:


> Brits aren't objective when it comes to Andre Ward. Lost cause.


:happy the hypocrisy is most ammusing.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

dendy said:


> And it is obvious but is still a void argument in light of the situation in regards to froch stating:
> 
> "If the fight wasn't going to happen and someone said it could happen in Las Vegas then I'd definitely say 'yes, let's do it',"
> 
> ...


I could definitely see why Froch wants the fight in England. I'd just hate to see how demanding he'd be had he _won_ the first fight.

I'd also like to see Ward travel.


----------



## drozzy (Jun 20, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Now there's a very welcome name!! How are you mate?:happy
> 
> I'm on phone in car but I'll talk to you soon.


Hey there mate, I'm on vacation up north, hence the free time to post on forums and stuff. Been extremely busy with work, how ya been? 



steviebruno said:


> What the fuck does any of this have to do with avenging a loss on your resume?
> 
> And why should anyone _here_ care who's getting paid what?


"Any of this" puts the potential fight negotiations into context.

Revenue estimates form the basis for negotiations. All boxing fans know that. Whatever dude. :lol:


----------



## Megatherium (May 16, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> I could definitely see why Froch wants the fight in England. I'd just hate to see how demanding he'd be had he _won_ the first fight.
> 
> I'd also like to see Ward travel.


I'd like to see him travel as well, but he's the champ, and the first fight wasn't even close. Further, it was won by an Andre Ward who literally carried a broken hand into the ring. Froch isn't close to Ward's level, and this cannot be argued. Ward's challenges at this point are not in the super middleweight division. Maybe if the fight had been legitimately close, Froch would be in a better position to argue for the fairness and legitimacy of a rematch, because _then it could be said that the issue of the better fighter hasn't been definitively decided_. But it has been decided, conclusively.

Like Ward said, he'll take the rematch in England if he feels like he deserves a reward. And that's exactly what it would be. Nothing more.

(Froch fans blathering about money in three....two....one...)


----------



## dendy (Jun 6, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> I could definitely see why Froch wants the fight in England. I'd just hate to see how demanding he'd be had he _won_ the first fight.
> 
> I'd also like to see Ward travel.


It is obvious why he wants the fight in the uk. More money for him and Ward than fighting in the states. He would also will enjoy the home advantage but i suspect most ward fans would be ok with this.. When accounting for the common consensus that the country the fight is held in had and will have no baring over the end result.

Froch is being no more demanding than any fighter would be in his situation. He knows it makes financial sense for both fighters to do the fight in the uk but is prepared to travel if it becomes the only option. What is there not to like about this?


----------



## dendy (Jun 6, 2013)

Megatherium said:


> Like Ward said, he'll take the rematch in England if he feels like he deserves a reward. And that's exactly what it would be. Nothing more.
> 
> (Froch fans blathering about money in three....two....one...)


You can reject the situation about revenue all you like but the reality is that it is the most important part of any negotiations. The notion that Ward travelling to the UK to earn a much bigger purse than what he is used to against his nearest challenger constitutes a "reward" and nothing more is ludicrous. This could only be the case if there was an offer to fight in the states that was more financially rewarding for Ward and this is not the case is it? And as previously pointed out, if there was such an offer Froch would be willing to travel so the fight could happen.


----------



## Megatherium (May 16, 2013)

dendy said:


> You can reject the situation about revenue all you like but the reality is that it is the most important part of any negotiations. The notion that Ward travelling to the UK to earn a much bigger purse than what he is used to against his nearest challenger constitutes a "reward" and nothing more is ludicrous. This could only be the case if there was an offer to fight in the states that was more financially rewarding for Ward and this is not the case is it? And as previously pointed out, if there was such an offer Froch would be willing to travel so the fight could happen.


Why are you so concerned with Andre Ward's bank account?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> And why should anyone _here_ care who's getting paid what?


You were certainly rallying troops determining how much Floyd and Pacquiao deserved yeah?


----------



## dendy (Jun 6, 2013)

Megatherium said:


> Why are you so concerned with Andre Ward's bank account?


I am not bothered.. I just would rather be a realist about how negotiations work before posting a laod of hypocritical nonsense on a forum in relation to how negations should be decided.


----------



## drozzy (Jun 20, 2013)

dendy said:


> Froch is being no more demanding than any fighter would be in his situation. He knows it makes financial sense for both fighters to do the fight in the uk but is prepared to travel if it becomes the only option. What is there not to like about this?


Exactly. I can understand Ward's frustration too, as opposed to Froch he can't say he's got big money fights brewing on the side... Chavez Jr? Kid hasn't even fought at 168 yet, daddy won't let it happen that way. Golovkin? Too soon for all involved. Bute? No way, interest is gone. Dirrell? ...who? As for old and broken Sergio, I can't see him moving up and I'm hoping Golovkin will retire him. Ward ain't moving up either, seems like he's respecting 'Hopkins territory'.


----------



## drozzy (Jun 20, 2013)

Megatherium said:


> Why are you so concerned with Andre Ward's bank account?


I think Andre Ward himself is concerned with Andre Ward's bank account. See his last appearance on HBO. :lol:


----------



## Megatherium (May 16, 2013)

dendy said:


> I am not bothered.. I just would rather be a realist about how negotiations work before posting a laod of hypocritical nonsense on a forum in relation to how negations should be decided.


The thing is though, you can talk about negotiations until you're blue in the face, but the fight really doesn't need to happen unless Ward wants some desert. There's nothing hypocritical in that. It's called reality.


----------



## dendy (Jun 6, 2013)

drozzy said:


> I think Andre Ward himself is concerned with Andre Ward's bank account. See his last appearance on HBO. :lol:


He is no different to any man then:lol:


----------



## dendy (Jun 6, 2013)

Is good business for ward when the "desert" would reward him with a payday that is 5 or more times bigger than his highest to date..:yep Reality indeed.


----------



## Megatherium (May 16, 2013)

dendy said:


> Is good business for ward when the "desert" would reward him with a payday that is 5 or more times bigger than his highest to date..:yep Reality indeed.


If he feels like that's a priority for him, great. He'll get some desert. If he is concerned with other things, well, that's his prerogative; there's nothing to prove when it comes to Carl Froch, because Ward whooped his ass easily. The fact that Froch is saying he'll travel to the US again just goes to show how weak his bargaining power really is.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Megatherium said:


> Brits aren't objective when it comes to Andre Ward. Lost cause.


The comedy just flows from this guy!

Has Dave Chappelle made a comeback on CHB?

Keep em comin! Tell us the one about the time your mom walked in on you and you said were "just checking for new hairs"


----------



## Megatherium (May 16, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> The comedy just flows from this guy!
> 
> Has Dave Chappelle made a comeback on CHB?
> 
> Keep em comin! Tell us the one about the time your mom walked in on you and you said were "just checking for new hairs"


You're a real pro when it comes to substantive commentary.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Megatherium said:


> Why are you so concerned with Andre Ward's bank account?


I thought you needed a job to get a bank account over there?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Megatherium said:


> You're a real pro when it comes to substantive commentary.


You think?

I'll be the brains, you be the laughing stock.

We'll be richer than Andre Ward.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Megatherium said:


> The thing is though, you can talk about negotiations until you're blue in the face, but the fight really doesn't need to happen unless Ward wants some desert. There's nothing hypocritical in that. It's called reality.


Who should he fight at 168?


----------



## RollinShots (Jun 6, 2013)

a rematch really necessary? carl froch should just fight a trilogy with Kessler


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> You were certainly rallying troops determining how much Floyd and Pacquiao deserved yeah?


Quote me if you can find it. All I ever discussed at ESB was the steroid testing, which Pac ducked.


----------



## Megatherium (May 16, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Who should he fight at 168?


I don't even thinks he belongs at 168 anymore. Everyone there is at least two levels below him. I'd love to see Ward go up to LHW.


----------



## Megatherium (May 16, 2013)

RollinShots said:


> a rematch really necessary? carl froch should just fight a trilogy with Kessler


No, it's not necessary, and everyone except the butthurt Brits acknowledge this.


----------



## drozzy (Jun 20, 2013)

Megatherium said:


> I don't even thinks he belongs at 168 anymore. Everyone there is at least two levels below him. I'd love to see Ward go up to LHW.


Way to answer his question. Would love to see a quote where Ward states he's moving up.


----------



## Megatherium (May 16, 2013)

drozzy said:


> Way to answer his question. Would love to see a quote where Ward states he's moving up.


I did answer the question. He asked who Ward should fight at 168. My answer is "Nobody." And I would like to see that quote as well. If I'm critical of anything Ward does at this point moving forward it's going to be not taking on the biggest challenges. Those challenges are not at 168.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

I don't think Froch _really_ wants it. Not that he's scared of Ward but I think deep down he knows he can continue being in exciting match ups with others where he'll likely be the victor or choose to be in a tough fight with Ward where he'll likely lose his two belts.


----------



## dendy (Jun 6, 2013)

Megatherium said:


> If he feels like that's a priority for him, great. He'll get some desert. If he is concerned with other things, well, that's his prerogative; there's nothing to prove when it comes to Carl Froch, because Ward whooped his ass easily. The fact that Froch is saying he'll travel to the US again just goes to show how weak his bargaining power really is.


I am beginning to think everything you say is utter bollox.. Ok lets all pretend that all roads lead to Ward and that froch saying he will travel to the us means his bargaining power is weak. fuck me, you make out Ward is littered with options when he isn't.

You really are a twat if you think that froch saying he is prepared to negotiate a big money vegas fight is a sign of no bargaining power. What a fool you are if you think this means anything other than leaving his options open - If somehow having the fight in the states would provide the financial rewards available to them in the uk.


----------



## Megatherium (May 16, 2013)

dendy said:


> I am beginning to think everything you say is utter bollox.. Ok lets all pretend that all roads lead to Ward and that froch saying he will travel to the us means his bargaining power is weak. fuck me, you make out Ward is littered with options when he isn't.
> 
> You really are a twat if you think that froch saying he is prepared to negotiate a big money vegas fight is a sign of no bargaining power. What a fool you are if you think this means anything other than leaving his options open - If somehow having the fight in the states would provide the financial rewards available to them in the uk.


Oh really? As soon as Andre Ward says "I don't care about the money, and I don't need you" what can Froch do besides stand there with his dick in his hand?


----------



## dendy (Jun 6, 2013)

Megatherium said:


> I did answer the question. He asked who Ward should fight at 168. My answer is "Nobody." And I would like to see that quote as well. If I'm critical of anything Ward does at this point moving forward it's going to be not taking on the biggest challenges. Those challenges are not at 168.


At present Ward has no immediate plans to fight at 175lb, so until he says otherwise then his biggest challenge is at 168lb. You talk about being objective yet struggle to come to terms with the reality of the present situation. What you want and wish for Andre Ward is a separate issue.


----------



## drozzy (Jun 20, 2013)

Everybody agrees - at 168, Ward doesn't have any (other) option. He got all excited talking about money in the post-fight interviews that followed Froch-Kessler II, trying to reel in Hearn for a boatload of cash.

No sign of him moving up whatsoever. He's stuck. Maybe he's happy raking in commentator paychecks. :smile


----------



## dendy (Jun 6, 2013)

Megatherium said:


> Oh really? As soon as Andre Ward says "I don't care about the money, and I don't need you" what can Froch do besides stand there with his dick in his hand?


Oh dear, i gets worse..

Froch will be happy holding his dick knowing can earn more with a potential fight with kessler than with ward and has other options too. You really have a funny idea as to what constitutes dick in hand..The N0.1 super middle weight, inactive, calling out the likes of floyd:lol: and now the previously well beaten JCCjr, is in fact the one left with his dick in hand.


----------



## Megatherium (May 16, 2013)

drozzy said:


> Everybody agrees - at 168, Ward doesn't have any (other) option. He got all excited talking about money in the post-fight interviews that followed Froch-Kessler II, trying to reel in Hearn for a boatload of cash.
> 
> No sign of him moving up whatsoever. He's stuck. Maybe he's happy raking in commentator paychecks. :smile


He's not "stuck." Like I said, I'll be critical of Ward if he doesn't seek out the the biggest challenges (which he's by and large done up to this point).


----------



## Megatherium (May 16, 2013)

dendy said:


> Oh dear, i gets worse..


Indeed you do.



dendy said:


> Froch will be happy holding his dick knowing can earn more with a potential fight with kessler than with ward and has other options too.


Good. Then let Froch have at it. He can have another go at another guy that Ward beat easily. Froch has not nearly the leverage to get Ward in the ring you think he does.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

dendy said:


> Oh dear, i gets worse..
> 
> Froch will be happy holding his dick knowing can earn more with a potential fight with kessler than with ward and has other options too. You really have a funny idea as to what constitutes dick in hand..The N0.1 super middle weight, inactive, calling out the likes of floyd:lol: and now the previously well beaten JCCjr, is in fact the one left with his dick in hand.


Ward is jnactive because of injury, and will fight twice this fall and late/early next year. Likely one of those being adonis stevenson

Now tell me again how rich Froch is lol


----------



## drozzy (Jun 20, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Ward is jnactive because of injury, and will fight twice this fall and late/early next year. Likely one of those being adonis stevenson
> 
> Now tell me again how rich Froch is lol


Stevenson will be fighting Cloud in the fall. Earliest Ward can get him in Oakland (as per Stevenson's proposal) would be December/January. Wonder who Ward will face "in the fall" as you put it.

Froch made 2M pounds in his last fight, how much did Ward make vs Dawson again? lol


----------



## dendy (Jun 6, 2013)

Megatherium said:


> Indeed you do.
> 
> Froch has not nearly the leverage to get Ward in the ring you think he does.


Sorry you must be confusing me with someone else or have issues reading written english. I am not silly enough to think Froch has any kind of leverage to make a man do something he doesn't want to do. You really do struggle to keep up don't you?


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Andre Ward is irrelevant. He has wasted his prime and will continue to waste his prime.
The guy got all the talent in the world but just like Vitali Klitschko is a injury prone freak.

Ward's been injured like 9 times already..... he will continue to be injured.. possibly in the ring during a fight as well.

Now I believe in Ward's fighting heart so that he won't quit DURING a match(like Vitali) but the fact is some fighters are just injury prone.

Andre Ward reminds me of NBA Player Grant Hill. The guy was a beast during his first few years and leading into his prime all the expectations were on him. but injuries ended him. That's Ward.


----------



## Megatherium (May 16, 2013)

dendy said:


> I am not silly enough to think Froch has any kind of leverage


Excellent. We're on the same page.


----------



## dendy (Jun 6, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Ward is jnactive because of injury, and will fight twice this fall and late/early next year. Likely one of those being adonis stevenson
> 
> Now tell me again how rich Froch is lol


I know he is inactive due to his injury but has been in training of late.. I don't think that ward shares you confidence in relation to making the Stevenson fight.. didn't he state on candian tv that Stevenson would need to fight some bigger names before he will share a ring with him:lol: You know, the same thing he said about bute.


----------



## dendy (Jun 6, 2013)

Megatherium said:


> Excellent. We're on the same page.





dendy said:


> I am not silly enough to think Froch has any kind of leverage to make a man do something he doesn't want to do.


so now you are resorting to leaving words out when quoting me. what a nob


----------



## drozzy (Jun 20, 2013)

dendy said:


> didn't he state on candian tv that Stevenson would need to fight some bigger names before he will share a ring with him:lol: You know, the same thing he said about bute.


Ward = The Undertaker.
168 lbs lineal title = The Streak

Ward fights once a year, that's when it's Wrestlemania time for him. :yep


----------



## dendy (Jun 6, 2013)

drozzy said:


> Ward = The Undertaker.
> 168 lbs lineal title = The Streak
> 
> Ward fights once a year, that's when it's Wrestlemania time for him. :yep


:rofl


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

dendy said:


> I know he is inactive due to his injury but has been in training of late.. I don't think that ward shares you confidence in relation to making the Stevenson fight.. didn't he state on candian tv that Stevenson would need to fight some bigger names before he will share a ring with him:lol: You know, the same thing he said about bute.


That was before Stevenson beat Dawson.

Why wouldnt Ward be confident against Stevenson.

Ward at the tender age of 25 became destroyed several Euro hype jobs who were supposed to beat him. What threat does Stevenson offer?


----------



## Megatherium (May 16, 2013)

dendy said:


> so now you are resorting to leaving words out when quoting me. what a nob


The substance is the same. If Ward has no desire to fight Froch a second time, there is not a goddamn thing Froch can do. Ward beat him decisively. Ward is universally regarded as the top man in the division and the #2 pound-for-pound fighter in the world. If Ward doesn't want the rematch, it won't negatively impact his legacy. If he takes the fight for a financial reward, great. But that's just gravy.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> That was before Stevenson beat Dawson.
> 
> Why wouldnt Ward be confident against Stevenson.
> 
> Ward at the tender age of 25 became destroyed several Euro hype jobs who were supposed to beat him. What threat does Stevenson offer?


This is false. Nobody was hyping Carl Froch and you know it. Kessler was not a hype job, he was simply not quite good enough.
Was Tony Tucker a hype job when Lewis dominated him? No.

A 'hype job' is someone like Michael Grant... someone like Jeff Lacy.. those were 'hype jobs' you need to look up the definition of the word.

Froch can't be a hype job cuz he had no hype.

The ONLY European Hypejob of recent years in the 168.. was Lucian Bute....... and he's still a skilled fighter.. just not as skilled as people make him out to be.

Ward did not fight Bute btw.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> This is false. Nobody was hyping Carl Froch and you know it. Kessler was not a hype job, he was simply not quite good enough.
> Was Tony Tucker a hype job when Lewis dominated him? No.
> 
> A 'hype job' is someone like Michael Grant... someone like Jeff Lacy.. those were 'hype jobs' you need to look up the definition of the word.
> ...


They were hype jobs. The europeans were supposed to run away with the tournament, instead Ward ran through them. Easily. Embarrassingly easily.


----------



## Megatherium (May 16, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> They were hype jobs. The europeans were supposed to run away with the tournament, instead Ward ran through them. Easily. Embarrassingly easily.


Truth, at least as far as Ward tearing through them, the tournament favorites. Quality fighters, just not on Ward's level. Any of them.


----------



## dendy (Jun 6, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> That was before Stevenson beat Dawson.
> 
> Why wouldnt Ward be confident against Stevenson.
> 
> Ward at the tender age of 25 became destroyed several Euro hype jobs who were supposed to beat him. What threat does Stevenson offer?


No it wasn't, it was after the stevenson v dawson fight.. Stevensoon shouldn't offer any threat to ward, which is what makes it more amazing that ward said what he said instead of jumping at the chance of becoming a two division champ.

At least you are honest in that you think wards record/resume and therefore best wins are made up of several euro hype jobs..when you add the corpse of Dawson to that list it is hardly inspiring stuff is it. Thank god American boxing has floyd mayweather is all i can say


----------



## Duffy (Jun 13, 2013)

Froch's ducking.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> They were hype jobs. The europeans were supposed to run away with the tournament, instead Ward ran through them. Easily. Embarrassingly easily.


So Ward beat hypejobs?
His resume is shit than........


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> They were hype jobs. The europeans were supposed to run away with the tournament, instead Ward ran through them. Easily. Embarrassingly easily.


Fucking ******.


----------



## dendy (Jun 6, 2013)

No the substance isn't the same.. And if he doesn't take the fight and therefore his closest challenge at 168lb then he has no business at SMW and should do us all a favour.


----------



## Megatherium (May 16, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Fucking ******.


U mad, bro?


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

dendy said:


> No it wasn't, it was after the stevenson v dawson fight.. Stevensoon shouldn't offer any threat to ward, which is what makes it more amazing that ward said what he said instead of jumping at the chance of becoming a two division champ.
> 
> At least you are honest in that you think wards record/resume and therefore best wins are made up of several euro hype jobs..when you add the corpse of Dawson to that list it is hardly inspiring stuff is it. Thank god American boxing has floyd mayweather is all i can say


Mayweather, Broner, Hopkins, Ward, danny Garcia, Mikey Garcia, Peterson, Russell, Donaire, Rios Bradley, and then you have Marquez, Mattysee, Martinez, Alvarez, Rigo, Lara ect who fight almost exclusively in America

Who do you have? Cleverly, Froch? Lol!

Lets not talk about who has the better quality fighters Brittard

And yes the super middleweight division is hilariously weak. As to why a green Ward who wasnt even peak ran through it easily

Imagine a 24 year old Amir Khan beating Americas best easily. You can because the scene isnt that terrible


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Megatherium said:


> U mad, bro?


Not really. I don't give a shit about Froch or Ward. It just annoys me that Michigan Warrior and his 20 dollar Detroit Economy spurts lies and worship some Irish Boy who blatantly drained Dawson down to 168.. when a rapist pimp WENT UP TO 175 and 1 shot KO that fucker.


----------



## Megatherium (May 16, 2013)

dendy said:


> No the substance isn't the same.. And if he doesn't take the fight and therefore his closest challenge at 168lb then he has no business at SMW and should do us all a favour.


Like I said, I think Ward should move up. Nobody at 168 can compete with him, including Froch.


----------



## drozzy (Jun 20, 2013)

dendy said:


> No it wasn't, it was after the stevenson v dawson fight.. Stevensoon shouldn't offer any threat to ward, which is what makes it more amazing that ward said what he said instead of jumping at the chance of becoming a two division champ.
> 
> At least you are honest in that you think wards record/resume and therefore best wins are made up of several euro hype jobs..when you add the corpse of Dawson to that list it is hardly inspiring stuff is it. Thank god American boxing has floyd mayweather is all i can say


:lol:

Stevenson issued his public 2-fight proposal to Ward (similar to the now irrelevant Bute-Froch deal) almost two weeks ago, not a word from Ward since. His only tweets go on about basketball and this evil rumor mill about him leaving Goossen...


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Megatherium said:


> Like I said, I think Ward should move up. Nobody at 168 can compete with him, including Froch.


This.


----------



## dendy (Jun 6, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> So Ward beat hypejobs?
> His resume is shit than........


Admitting that wards resume mostly consists of hypejobs is not the most intelligent statement to make.. but then again it is michigan warrior so lets not expect any too clever


----------



## Megatherium (May 16, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Not really. I don't give a shit about Froch or Ward. It just annoys me that Michigan Warrior and his 20 dollar Detroit Economy spurts lies and worship some Irish Boy who blatantly drained Dawson down to 168.. when a rapist pimp WENT UP TO 175 and 1 shot KO that fucker.


You seem pretty mad, even here.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

drozzy said:


> :lol:
> 
> Stevenson issued his public 2-fight proposal to Ward (similar to the now irrelevant Bute-Froch deal) almost two weeks ago, not a word from Ward since. His only tweets go on about basketball and this evil rumor mill about him leaving Goossen...


One of the Brittards stalking Ward on his twitter i presume.

Jesus get a life lol


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Mayweather, Broner, Hopkins, Ward, danny Garcia, Mikey Garcia, Peterson, Russell, Donaire, Rios Bradley, and then you have Marquez, Mattysee, Martinez, Alvarez, Rigo, Lara ect who fight almost exclusively in America
> 
> Who do you have? Cleverly, Froch? Lol!
> 
> ...


It doesn't matter. History remember the heavyweights. This period of boxing will be forgotten ... outside of hardcore fans.
We all still remember Joe Louis. We all still remember Muhammad Ali. Do you remember who was the most dominant light weight of the 1960's? Hardcore classic fans do but very few other people.

Years and years down the line.. history will look at this era as a 'shitty boxing era' due to Wlad AND Vitali's failures... they wont be talking about god damn 130 pound midgets.
So dominating the 140's is meaningless.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

dendy said:


> Admitting that wards resume mostly consists of hypejobs is not the most intelligent statement to make.. but then again it is michigan warrior so lets not expect any too clever


Put Carl Froch on Roy Jones resume. He'd be middle if the pack at best. One of Roys lesser scalps


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Megatherium said:


> You seem pretty mad, even here.


You seem pretty mad that I'm mad.


----------



## drozzy (Jun 20, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> And yes the super middleweight division is hilariously weak. As to why a green Ward who wasnt even peak ran through it easily


Time to move up then? We should hear about that any minute now...


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Put Carl Froch on Roy Jones resume. He'd be middle if the pack at best. One of Roys lesser scalps


Are you fucking insane? Roy Jones Jr ducked the entire 160-175............ Froch will be one of Roy's top 5 wins. rofl.


----------



## Duffy (Jun 13, 2013)

Froch just wants to be at home so he can win by a dodgey points call again ala Kessler 2. Froch needs to take a leaf out of David Haye's book and travel around the World (and win) while fighting the best. Nobody could beat Mormeck at home, Haye could, knocked him out too. Valuev was seen as invincible but clearly Haye didn't read the script. haye went to his backyard and beat the giant for the first time while taking his belt.


----------



## drozzy (Jun 20, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> One of the Brittards stalking Ward on his twitter i presume.
> 
> Jesus get a life lol


"Brittard"? I live just north of your low life, economically doomed state. :yep


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Roy Jones Jr:

James Toney
Bernard Hopkins
Virgil Hill
Montell Griffin
Aotonio Tarver
Carl Froch


it is definitely debatable if Froch can be top 5 for Roy.. He sure as hell isn't 'middle of the pack'

Roy's got one of the most overrated resumes of the last 50 years.
The only people he fool are people that come from shit depression era states like Michigan.


----------



## Megatherium (May 16, 2013)

drozzy said:


> "Brittard"? I live just north of your low life, economically doomed state. :yep


A motherfucking CANADIAN? Christ, I should've known.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Not really. I don't give a shit about Froch or Ward. It just annoys me that Michigan Warrior and his 20 dollar Detroit Economy spurts lies and worship some Irish Boy who blatantly drained Dawson down to 168.. when a rapist pimp WENT UP TO 175 and 1 shot KO that fucker.


Again Ward did not drain him, Dawson called him out and wanted that fight, his choice on going down.


----------



## dendy (Jun 6, 2013)

drozzy said:


> :lol:
> 
> Stevenson issued his public 2-fight proposal to Ward (similar to the now irrelevant Bute-Froch deal) almost two weeks ago, not a word from Ward since. His only tweets go on about basketball and this evil rumor mill about him leaving Goossen...


I kind of get the impression the writing was on the wall after he stated Stevenson would need some bigger names on his resume:lol: All things considered, ward is beginning sound a bit pathetic. Shame he is not anything like hopkins in relation to his attitude towards the sport.


----------



## Rudyard (May 23, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Not really. I don't give a shit about Froch or Ward. It just annoys me that Michigan Warrior and his 20 dollar Detroit Economy spurts lies and worship some Irish Boy who blatantly drained Dawson down to 168.. when a rapist pimp WENT UP TO 175 and 1 shot KO that fucker.


Please tell me how in the hell you drain somebody that was willing to come down in weight?? The only person lying here is you...Its a well known fact that Dawson called Ward out at Ward's weight...Get your facts straight.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Roy Jones Jr:
> 
> James Toney
> Bernard Hopkins
> ...


Id rate Froch below someone like Malinga. And certainly not as significant as Ruiz

And why do you keep talking about michigan ****** lol? My state has produced more hall of famers than yours has top 10 contenders bitch


----------



## drozzy (Jun 20, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> Again Ward did not drain him, Dawson called him out and wanted that fight, his choice on going down.





Rudyard said:


> Please tell me how in the hell you drain somebody that was willing to come down in weight?? The only person lying here is you...Its a well known fact that Dawson called Ward out at Ward's weight...Get your facts straight.


Dawson: "My honest opinion is it was definitely a set up by HBO and other people too. It was set up for me to come in at 168. I would be vulnerable and they could expose it and he would look good at the same time. That's just my opinion on the whole situation. We could've done it at a catch weight where we both would've been comfortable but they wanted it at 168. They wanted me to come to Oakland. And I know HBO has high hopes for Andre Ward. I know they have high hopes for him and they want to make him this big champion but that's water under the bridge for me."

He also said "They told me to call him out like that" before they fought.


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

^^Dawson again making excuses, I liked him but his excuses like shitting on Scully, writing Steward off as "mediocre" for his own failings showed his true colors.

If he didn't want to go down, he should have spoke up before. But he adamant he could make weight.


----------



## Megatherium (May 16, 2013)

drozzy said:


> Dawson: "My honest opinion is it was definitely a set up by HBO and other people too. It was set up for me to come in at 168. I would be vulnerable and they could expose it and he would look good at the same time. That's just my opinion on the whole situation. We could've done it at a catch weight where we both would've been comfortable but they wanted it at 168. They wanted me to come to Oakland. And I know HBO has high hopes for Andre Ward. I know they have high hopes for him and they want to make him this big champion but that's water under the bridge for me."
> 
> He also said "They told me to call him out like that" before they fought.


Sounds like Dawson had a fucking gun to his head. I hope he hired counsel.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Megatherium said:


> I don't even thinks he belongs at 168 anymore. Everyone there is at least two levels below him. I'd love to see Ward go up to LHW.


As a fan of Ward,I'd quite like him to go up too,but I read him say less than five weeks ago that he wants to stay at 168 for now.
And therein lies the problem.He knows there's no PPV names at 175(except Bernard,and they won't fight plus I don't see that getting many buys) so where does he go?
Despite what people seem to think,most Froch fans know that Ward will always have his number,but they still want to see him fight the best.
Ward,through his own excellence,has created a vacuum for himself.
The problem is where you have people on here accusing Froch of wanting no part of Ward,which has been shot down in flames several times.
There has been plenty of anti-Froch statements disproved here,yet you get no acknowledgement from the people who made them.
He says it's the fight he wants most.He says if need be,he'd do it in Vegas.
On Talksport tonight,Steve Lillis said that Froch should fight Kessler again,possibly in America,because no one will accuse him of ducking Ward,and Ward will remain unbeaten and struggling for worthy opponents.
Make some money rather than risk Ward derailing him again,whilst impressing American fans,and if Ward stays at 168,there will still only be one fight at the weight,regardless of the outcome first time.
Elite fighters at a weight should be the guy everyone wants to fight,but no one wants Ward.That tells a story about how he is regarded in his homeland.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> As a fan of Ward,I'd quite like him to go up too,but I read him say less than five weeks ago that he wants to stay at 168 for now.
> And therein lies the problem.He knows there's no PPV names at 175(except Bernard,and they won't fight plus I don't see that getting many buys) so where does he go?
> Despite what people seem to think,most Froch fans know that Ward will always have his number,but they still want to see him fight the best.
> Ward,through his own excellence,has created a vacuum for himself.
> ...


Froch should want to fight Ward regardless of how much money the fight made or where its staged

A true champion which Froch is not, merely a belt holder should be embarrassed to have lost to a man with a broken hand.

Froch should be willing to take the fight in Wards basement if it meant redeeming himself.

Sorry there is no precedence in boxing history for someone to be thoroughly dominated than demand a fight at home. None.


----------



## Rudyard (May 23, 2013)

drozzy said:


> Dawson: "My honest opinion is it was definitely a set up by HBO and other people too. It was set up for me to come in at 168. I would be vulnerable and they could expose it and he would look good at the same time. That's just my opinion on the whole situation. We could've done it at a catch weight where we both would've been comfortable but they wanted it at 168. They wanted me to come to Oakland. And I know HBO has high hopes for Andre Ward. I know they have high hopes for him and they want to make him this big champion but that's water under the bridge for me."
> 
> He also said "They told me to call him out like that" before they fought.


You posting this proves exactly what???atsch If that was the case, nobody forced Dawson to call Ward out at 168...Dawson pretty much got what he asked for so now he wants to drop excuses?? Be for real man!


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> And I haven't heard Froch mention Vegas, anyway.


He has Stevie.Dendy showed that.



steviebruno said:


> *Whose "they"?* I'm presenting an opposing point of view (one which Froch has been pretty open with, btw) and you two are acting like I'm some type of Ward fanatic. The bottom line is that Froch's inclusion into the Super Six made him subject to traveling. Had he not been in the tournament, he'd had never come to America to defend his title.
> 
> And while I agree that Ward should have also had to travel during the tournament, it's a completely different set of circumstances now. He's beaten everyone and established himself as one of the top 3-4 fighters in the world and it is Froch who should be jumping at the chance for a rematch.
> 
> He isn't. That much should be obvious to anyone who is being objective.


"They" are the posters who come on and say or suggest that Froch wants no part of a Ward rematch.Bear in mind I tried to point out that I said you were a reasonable poster and I was surprised at your position.

Particularly;


steviebruno said:


> *Froch sounds like someone who is aware of his limitations and has no true intention of fighting Ward again.*
> 
> Guess he's not all that concerned with his legacy, being that he's not going to have much of one. He's a mere footnote in history and is already on his last legs.


That's been picked apart and destroyed.And is there any acknowledgement?
Some of the most fervent and confrontational Ward fans on the forum don't dispute this issue with me,despite having polar opposite views.You know why I think that is?

Because they know I am a fan of Ward,and they know I came on and ate crow straight after he beat Froch and have praised Ward highly since and admitted that my claims he was overrated were very wrong.
I just happen to be more of a fan of Froch,and I am not on some anti-Ward mission,but as I said on the old place many times,there are certain "fans" on here and the old place who demonstrate some ridiculous double standards.
I have no problem admitting I'm wrong(although thankfully,it doesn't happen very often)


----------



## dendy (Jun 6, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Froch should want to fight Ward regardless of how much money the fight made or where its staged
> 
> A true champion which Froch is not, merely a belt holder should be embarrassed to have lost to a man with a broken hand.
> 
> ...


What a fuckin fool you are. I suspect froch would fight ward in his basement but due to your stupidity you fail to account for the fact that TV companies and revenue is the main deciding factor within negotiations. Ward would be a fool to re-match froch in america for fuck all money when he can earn 5 times more on ppv fighting the same fight in the uk. I would go as far as saying that there is no market in america for the ward froch fight, therefore, unless it happens in the uk it wont happen at all. The only tv company prepared to do the fight justice and give the fighters good money is sky.. rumour has it that an offer has been sent to ward but been turned down.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Froch should want to fight Ward regardless of how much money the fight made or where its staged
> 
> A true champion which Froch is not, merely a belt holder should be embarrassed to have lost to a man with a broken hand.
> 
> ...


There goes at least part of my theory that* some* of the most confrontational posters don't take issue with what I have to say on this issue.
I must've misunderstood one of our last conversations on the subject.



MichiganWarrior said:


> This.


Ward has clearly stated that he wants to stay at 168 for now.In Europe's #1 boxing publication.
I suspect because he wants Chavez,yet you should have the sense to know that there's a very good reason that Chavez's handlers have him boiling down to 160.
Very rarely do you see a majority career middleweight move successfully to 168.It's one of the few divisions where there genuinely is a huge gulf despite the difference being only 8lbs.
Chavez can only flourish at 160 because his size hides his shortcomings.He would be badly exposed by many at 168 and should not share a ring with a fighter of Ward's ability



Duffy said:


> Froch's ducking.


Is this a dreadfully unfunny attempt at trolling or trying to get yourself in a middle of a debate because you have absolutely nothing of substance to add?


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

dendy said:


> What a fuckin fool you are. I suspect froch would fight ward in his basement but due to your stupidity you fail to account for the fact that TV companies and revenue is the main deciding factor within negotiations. Ward would be a fool to re-match froch in america for fuck all money when he can earn 5 times more on ppv fighting the same fight in the uk. I would go as far as saying that there is no market in america for the ward froch fight, therefore, unless it happens in the uk it wont happen at all. The only tv company prepared to do the fight justice and give the fighters good money is sky.. rumour has it that an offer has been sent to ward but been turned down.


Where does the 5 times figure come from? Again I wouldn't mind seeing Ward fight him again but Froch doesn't really have leverage to demand it in the UK.


----------



## hermit (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> "They" are the posters who come on and say or suggest that Froch wants no part of a Ward rematch.


When I was kid I played football in high school. During the summer 'two a day sessions" as I walked home 3 miles from the morning session (where I would typically sweat off 5% of my total body weight) I would tell myself I wasn't going back for the afternoon session, I'd had it. By evening of course the pain of the morning was forgotten and I'd trudge back 3 miles and do the afternoon session. Carl Froch did not get to where he is being a quitter instead of a competitor. In a 'game' where one punch can change the outcome I can't really believe he doesn't want another chance. He has probably thought about what he would do differently for a long time. Is he confident he will win? Probably not. Does that mean he wouldn't like another shot? I doubt it. That is why he would at least like it at home. That would be something 'different' and in his favor.

That said, let me repeat what I said earlier. Ward is on record saying stop talking and make an offer if you want me to come to England. There is no evidence this has happened yet but with news that Ward may be going to Top Rank that is understandable. Froch's people have no one to talk to at the moment.


----------



## dendy (Jun 6, 2013)

Leftsmash said:


> Where does the 5 times figure come from? Again I wouldn't mind seeing Ward fight him again but Froch doesn't really have leverage to demand it in the UK.


Well ward does around $1mil per fight which is roughly £650000. 5x £650000 is £3.25 mil. Kessler and froch shared a £5 mil purse and the ppv money so i don't see it as unreasonable to see ward earning over £3 mil ($5 mil).


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

:suicide


----------



## dendy (Jun 6, 2013)

hermit said:


> When I was kid I played football in high school. During the summer 'two a day sessions" as I walked home 3 miles from the morning session (where I would typically sweat off 5% of my total body weight) I would tell myself I wasn't going back for the afternoon session, I'd had it. By evening of course the pain of the morning was forgotten and I'd trudge back 3 miles and do the afternoon session. Carl Froch did not get to where he is being a quitter instead of a competitor. In a 'game' where one punch can change the outcome I can't really believe he doesn't want another chance. He has probably thought about what he would do differently for a long time. Is he confident he will win? Probably not. Does that mean he wouldn't like another shot? I doubt it. That is why he would at least like it at home. That would be something 'different' and in his favor.
> 
> That said, let me repeat what I said earlier. Ward is on record saying stop talking and make an offer if you want me to come to England. There is no evidence this has happened yet but with news that Ward may be going to Top Rank that is understandable. Froch's people have no one to talk to at the moment.


A level headed view of things:thumbsup

there are some rumours floating around at the minute about an offer being made to ward and either put on hold or rejected. Ward is obviously sorting out his promotional situation so now is not the best time.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

hermit said:


> When I was kid I played football in high school. During the summer 'two a day sessions" as I walked home 3 miles from the morning session (where I would typically sweat off 5% of my total body weight) I would tell myself I wasn't going back for the afternoon session, I'd had it. By evening of course the pain of the morning was forgotten and I'd trudge back 3 miles and do the afternoon session. Carl Froch did not get to where he is being a quitter instead of a competitor. In a 'game' where one punch can change the outcome I can't really believe he doesn't want another chance. He has probably thought about what he would do differently for a long time. Is he confident he will win? Probably not. Does that mean he wouldn't like another shot? I doubt it. That is why he would at least like it at home. That would be something 'different' and in his favor.
> 
> That said, let me repeat what I said earlier. Ward is on record saying stop talking and make an offer if you want me to come to England. There is no evidence this has happened yet but with news that Ward may be going to Top Rank that is understandable. Froch's people have no one to talk to at the moment.


Well put Hermit.
And the Top Rank things scream to me that Chavez will be fighting Ward.
Which is a disgrace if it happens.Chavez is two levels beneath Froch,and where does that put Ward against Chavez?
I've had a feeling about this,and thanks for the info Hermit.I wasn't aware of the TR thing.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Ward should just moev up!!! This is what everyone wants to see. Nobody wants to see a second match with Froch except some fans from the UK, There are way more interesting fights at Light Heavyweight.


----------



## drozzy (Jun 20, 2013)

Rudyard said:


> You posting this proves exactly what???atsch If that was the case, nobody forced Dawson to call Ward out at 168...Dawson pretty much got what he asked for so now he wants to drop excuses?? Be for real man!


Did I say it was proof for anything? :huh

I wasn't trying to argue he didn't willingly drain himself... but it wasn't Dawson's idea, he just played along for the pay day. That's, again, according to him. Just another perspective provided to the 'Ward can do no wrong' posters, that's all.


----------



## drozzy (Jun 20, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Well put Hermit.
> And the Top Rank things scream to me that Chavez will be fighting Ward.
> Which is a disgrace if it happens.Chavez is two levels beneath Froch,and where does that put Ward against Chavez?
> I've had a feeling about this,and thanks for the info Hermit.I wasn't aware of the TR thing.


Indeed. Lots of guys at 168 who could pick Junior's defense apart.

Vera-Chavez Jr is scheduled for September, I don't see HBO making him fight again before December at the very earliest. Still no word from Ward as to what timeframe he is expected back in the ring, either.


----------



## dendy (Jun 6, 2013)

Ward wants himself a ppv date and there is no one at 175lb that would provide this. A fight with froch and also JCC jr is wards best chance of earning good money. As a fan of boxing i like the best fighters in the division to fight each other and if ward stays at 168lb then there should be a re-match. I too would prefer that ward stepped up to 175 but know he wont.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

dendy said:


> Ward wants himself a ppv date and there is no one at 175lb that would provide this.


Not even a fight with Hopkins? And where would be Ward-Froch PPV? In the UK maybe. In the States? I doubt it very much. Ward is not very popular and Froch is also not known in the states.


----------



## Megatherium (May 16, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Ward should just moev up!!! This is what everyone wants to see. Nobody wants to see a second match with Froch except some fans from the UK, There are way more interesting fights at Light Heavyweight.


Agreed.


----------



## dendy (Jun 6, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Not even a fight with Hopkins?


I don't think either want to fight one another and it is debatable if hopkins v ward would generate enough interest to be a ppv success.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

dendy said:


> Ward wants himself a ppv date and there is no one at 175lb that would provide this. A fight with froch and also JCC jr is wards best chance of earning good money. As a fan of boxing i like the best fighters in the division to fight each other and if ward stays at 168lb then there should be a re-match. I too would prefer that ward stepped up to 175 but know he wont.


As I said Dendy,do you think for a minute that Chavez' handlers would risk worrying about him making 160if they though he can make a dent at 168?

He's one of the least dedicated fighters in the game.He's been kept at 160 for a very good reason


----------



## dendy (Jun 6, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> As I said Dendy,do you think for a minute that Chavez' handlers would risk worrying about him making 160if they though he can make a dent at 168?
> 
> He's one of the least dedicated fighters in the game.He's been kept at 160 for a very good reason


I agree it would be a joke of a fight if it were to happen.. i doubt very much chavez will take a fight with ward anyhow, like you say he boils down big for a reason. Ward would beat the shit out of him and chavez and his people know this.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Not even a fight with Hopkins? And where would be Ward-Froch PPV? In the UK maybe. In the States? I doubt it very much. Ward is not very popular and Froch is also not known in the states.


Ward vs. Dawson didn't sell. Not tickets, not PPV. And Dawson had been built up by HBO for a while.

I love Ward. I've paid to see him live. But I would have a hard time ponying up for a PPV.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

dendy said:


> What a fuckin fool you are. I suspect froch would fight ward in his basement but due to your stupidity you fail to account for the fact that TV companies and revenue is the main deciding factor within negotiations. Ward would be a fool to re-match froch in america for fuck all money when he can earn 5 times more on ppv fighting the same fight in the uk. I would go as far as saying that there is no market in america for the ward froch fight, therefore, unless it happens in the uk it wont happen at all. The only tv company prepared to do the fight justice and give the fighters good money is sky.. rumour has it that an offer has been sent to ward but been turned down.


:roflatsch how is there no market for a fight between Froch and Ward when every single one of Wards fights has been televised you fucking drunk limey clown

Only reason i would think there wouldnt be a market is because of how thoroughly Waed dominated Froch the first time but i wouldnt be the first time HBO marketed a mismatch


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

ward v froch is a great fight for boxing.

i travel to watch froch as well so i hope he gets a biog fight soon.

speaking of travelling, apparently cleverly v kovalev is in cardiff, i'll be going there too.


----------



## dendy (Jun 6, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> :roflatsch how is there no market for a fight between Froch and Ward when every single one of Wards fights has been televised you fucking drunk limey clown
> 
> Only reason i would think there wouldn't be a market is because of how thoroughly Waed dominated Froch the first time but i wouldnt be the first time HBO marketed a mismatch


There is only one clown that has a problem understanding written english. We were talking in relation to ppv and the fact that there is no market for the fight in america compared to the UK.. Seeing as you are still the same nob as you are on esb i will be adding you to my ignore list on here too.


----------



## Jenna (Jun 13, 2012)

Ward should go over to the UK. What is fair is fair and Froch came here. If you want people to believe that Froch has a change in the second fight, at least give him a crowd


----------



## Rudyard (May 23, 2013)

drozzy said:


> Did I say it was proof for anything? :huh
> 
> I wasn't trying to argue he didn't willingly drain himself... but it wasn't Dawson's idea, he just played along for the pay day. That's, again, according to him. Just another perspective provided to the 'Ward can do no wrong' posters, that's all.


atsch SMFH!


----------



## drozzy (Jun 20, 2013)

Rudyard said:


> atsch SMFH!


Why you take offense to every single negative tidbit said about Ward is beyond me. :rofl

But then again you know I once defended Bute the same way, so I kind of understand. 
It's ok, it's just the internet thing getting to you a bit. :smoke


----------



## Rudyard (May 23, 2013)

drozzy said:


> Why you take offense to every single negative tidbit said about Ward is beyond me. :rofl
> 
> But then again you know I once defended Bute the same way, so I kind of understand.
> It's ok, it's just the internet thing getting to you a bit. :smoke


So you call it taking offense when I clearly called somebody out on their bullshit??? Really, is that all you got?atsch


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

This thing about Ward being able to earn _far_ more money for a fight in the UK, is greatly exaggerated. Unless you guys can show me some numbers? You can shit on the Dawson fight all you want, but he managed to rake in 1.4 million dollars for that. Will he get _that_ much more sharing a pot with Froch in the UK, to the point where he has no choice but to come here? I don't think so. Because for a guy who...


is on the verge of signing with Top Rank
will have a JCC Jr -- who's much more lucrative than Froch -- fight fed to him
has the freedom to now become HBO's favourite child since GBP have moved all of their fighters over to Showtime
... he isn't as desperate for a payday as some of you like to make out.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Can't demand Ward come over when Ward has the win and is the man in the division. Sucks for Froch, but it's the truth. Ward doesn't need the fight.


----------



## drozzy (Jun 20, 2013)

Rudyard said:


> So you call it taking offense when I clearly called somebody out on their bullshit??? Really, is that all you got?atsch


What bullshit? I quoted Dawson and you can say that's bullshit, but you can't say Dawson wasn't drained for the fight. Miranda floors an angry, underfed Dawson in sparring - pretty cool.

"is that all you got" - :lol:



Divi253 said:


> Can't demand Ward come over when Ward has the win and is the man in the division. Sucks for Froch, but it's the truth. Ward doesn't need the fight.


Of course not he doesn't. Nobody _needs _to fight Froch in the UK. It's all about money, so let's wait until Ward moves up to LHW so he can rake in some more cash... for now he's got no prospects.


----------



## drozzy (Jun 20, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> Will he get _that_ much more sharing a pot with Froch in the UK, to the point where he has no choice but to come here? I don't think so.


_That _much more? You tell me... 50/50 Froch-Kessler, each made its own 3+ million in US dollars (2M X 1.53). 60/40 Ward-Froch, better yet 75/25, you do the math...


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

drozzy said:


> _That _much more? You tell me... 50/50 Froch-Kessler, each made its own 3+ million in US dollars (2M X 1.53). 60/40 Ward-Froch, better yet 75/25, you do the math...


Interesting. Got sources for those numbers on how much Froch and Kessler made?


----------



## Rudyard (May 23, 2013)

drozzy said:


> What bullshit? I quoted Dawson and you can say that's bullshit, but you can't say Dawson wasn't drained for the fight. Miranda floors an angry, underfed Dawson in sparring - pretty cool.
> 
> "is that all you got" - :lol:
> 
> Of course not he doesn't. Nobody _needs _to fight Froch in the UK. It's all about money, so let's wait until Ward moves up to LHW so he can rake in some more cash... for now he's got no prospects.


Like I said, and I'll say it again...Nobody forced Dawson to call out Ward at 68..so you can dismiss that weak excuses coming from Dawson...Dawson got what he asked for and got his ass whipped so that excuse about the weight should be null and voided. What is so hard to understand about that?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> This thing about Ward being able to earn _far_ more money for a fight in the UK, is greatly exaggerated. Unless you guys can show me some numbers? You can shit on the Dawson fight all you want, but he managed to rake in 1.4 million dollars for that. Will he get _that_ much more sharing a pot with Froch in the UK, to the point where he has no choice but to come here? I don't think so. Because for a guy who...
> 
> 
> is on the verge of signing with Top Rank
> ...


Rico,you know there's a good reason why if I don't agree with you on a point I just tend to pass on it,but surely you are one of the people who understand that Chavez is a terrible mismatch for Ward to take?
As I keep saying,168 is a division that seems to be one of the hardest to make the jump to in recent years,and there aren't many divisons that have it,but a small number have this issue where moving up seems to be a really difficult task for some reason.See Pavlik,Taylor and Abraham for good examples.
Chavez is one of the most undisciplined fighters around,and although this is nothing more than my own gut feeling,I suspect that he has been kept there because they know he will have little "pop" at 168,and the fight night size has made a big difference in some fights.They(his handlers) must sweat more than he does in training when it comes to fight week,knowing what he's like,and if they thought they could avoid that worry and move up to 168 with positive results,it would already have been done IMO.
He should not be allowed in a ring with Ward.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Rico,you know there's a good reason why if I don't agree with you on a point I just tend to pass on it,but surely you are one of the people who understand that Chavez is a terrible mismatch for Ward to take?
> As I keep saying,168 is a division that seems to be one of the hardest to make the jump to in recent years,and there aren't many divisons that have it,but a small number have this issue where moving up seems to be a really difficult task for some reason.See Pavlik,Taylor and Abraham for good examples.
> Chavez is one of the most undisciplined fighters around,and although this is nothing more than my own gut feeling,I suspect that he has been kept there because they know he will have little "pop" at 168,and the fight night size has made a big difference in some fights.They(his handlers) must sweat more than he does in training when it comes to fight week,knowing what he's like,and if they thought they could avoid that worry and move up to 168 with positive results,it would already have been done IMO.
> He should not be allowed in a ring with Ward.


Oh don't get me wrong, I'm not trying to make a case for Chavez being a challenging opponent for Ward. I agree with you, he certainly isn't. Not for the reasons you gave (I don't think he's as shit as you make out), but yeah, I'm not disputing you.

My point, in mentioning Chavez, is just to illustrate the fact that Ward _does_ now have one or two options at 168.


----------



## drozzy (Jun 20, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> Interesting. Got sources for those numbers on how much Froch and Kessler made?


Sky Sports, one week after the fight... I'd have to youtube it, it's a couple of weeks old.



Rudyard said:


> Like I said, and I'll say it again...Nobody forced Dawson to call out Ward at 68..so you can dismiss that weak excuses coming from Dawson...Dawson got what he asked for and got his ass whipped so that excuse about the weight should be null and voided. What is so hard to understand about that?


Nobody forced him - true enough. The fact his older body hadn't fought at 168 in years, his pre-fight tweet about 'them' telling him to call Ward 'like that' and the interest HBO has in Ward point to a reaaally nice payday offered to him by promoters & HBO for this exact fight vs Ward @ 168. He sure got what he asked for, numbnuts wanted to get paid. But got Roy Jones'ed in the process IMO.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

drozzy said:


> Of course not he doesn't. Nobody _needs _to fight Froch in the UK. It's all about money, so let's wait until Ward moves up to LHW so he can rake in some more cash... for now he's got no prospects.


Ehh, if Ward isn't constantly complaining about not making enough money then why should we care? Let him fight who he fights.. When he starts complaining about not making enough but refuses the big money fights, then we have reason to worry. Until then Froch is a loser who's trying to get a rematch, and Ward does not have to grant him one.. Especially outside the US.


----------



## drozzy (Jun 20, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> My point, in mentioning Chavez, is just to illustrate the fact that Ward _does_ now have one or two options at 168.


Chavez Jr not earlier than December given that he is fighting Vera in September... what's the number 2 option?


----------



## Rudyard (May 23, 2013)

drozzy said:


> Sky Sports, one week after the fight... I'd have to youtube it, it's a couple of weeks old.
> 
> *Nobody forced him - true enough. *The fact his older body hadn't fought at 168 in years, his pre-fight tweet about 'them' telling him to call Ward 'like that' and the interest HBO has in Ward point to a reaaally nice payday offered to him by promoters & HBO for this exact fight vs Ward @ 168. He sure got what he asked for, numbnuts wanted to get paid. But got Roy Jones'ed in the process IMO.


There is nothing else to discuss then...name calling isn't gonna get your pointless opinion through either!:lol:


----------



## drozzy (Jun 20, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Ehh, if Ward isn't constantly complaining about not making enough money then why should we care? Let him fight who he fights.. When he starts complaining about not making enough but refuses the big money fights, then we have reason to worry. Until then Froch is a loser who's trying to get a rematch, and Ward does not have to grant him one.. Especially outside the US.


Have you watched Ward commentating after Froch-Kessler II was over? Do you remember him bringing up Hearn, 'how much he wants it' and "let's see how much money they put on the table"? I'm not saying he's complaining, I'm saying he's interested to make lots of cash. Not a whole lot of guys barring Froch would present that opportunity.


----------



## drozzy (Jun 20, 2013)

Rudyard said:


> There is nothing else to discuss then...name calling isn't gonna get your pointless opinion through either!:lol:


What name calling, and what opinion exactly am I trying to get "through"? :lol:


----------



## Rudyard (May 23, 2013)

drozzy said:


> What name calling, and what opinion exactly am I trying to get "through"? :lol:


Cool story bro!:rlydoe


----------



## drozzy (Jun 20, 2013)

Rudyard said:


> Cool story bro!:rlydoe


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

drozzy said:


> Sky Sports, one week after the fight... I'd have to youtube it, it's a couple of weeks old.


Then YouTube it.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

drozzy said:


> Chavez Jr not earlier than December given that he is fighting Vera in September... what's the number 2 option?


He, Ward, is in a promotional dispute, so there's no telling when he himself will be back in the ring. Given his inactivity, he'll likely take a soft opponent to get in to the swing of things, and after that, the likes of Chavez or Stieglitz are possibilities.


----------



## dendy (Jun 6, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> This thing about Ward being able to earn _far_ more money for a fight in the UK, is greatly exaggerated.


Froch kessler split £5mil down the middle and i believe also had a share in the ppv.. So with this in mind it is not unreasonable to expect ward to be earning roughly the same and in the region of 4-5 times more than what he got paid against bad glass.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

dendy said:


> Froch kessler split £5mil down the middle and i believe also had a share in the ppv.. So with this in mind it is not unreasonable to expect ward to be earning roughly the same and in the region of 4-5 times more than what he got paid against bad glass.


Do you have a source for those figures, mate? Not estimates before the fight, but what they eventually got when the PPVs were collected.


----------



## drozzy (Jun 20, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> Then YouTube it.


I did. Hearn talks about 5M pounds each for Haye and Fury because of PPV potential, but didn't throw out the actual figures for Kessler-Froch. Whatever, it's at least 1M dollars more than Ward's 1.4 if you want to be realistic given the gate & PPV audience.



Uncle Rico said:


> He, Ward, is in a promotional dispute, so there's no telling when he himself will be back in the ring. Given his inactivity, he'll likely take a soft opponent to get in to the swing of things, and after that, the likes of Chavez or Stieglitz are possibilities.


Considering Stieglitz said no to Bute three times with two of those times involving 1M for Stieglitz, I doubt he'll come to America. Curious to see how much Chavez Jr wants to get it on with a P4P guy after the Martinez fight.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

drozzy said:


> I did. Hearn talks about 5M pounds each for Haye and Fury because of PPV potential, but didn't throw out the actual figures for Kessler-Froch. Whatever, it's at least 1M dollars more than Ward's 1.4 if you want to be realistic given the gate & PPV audience.
> 
> Considering Stieglitz said no to Bute three times with two of those times involving 1M for Stieglitz, I doubt he'll come to America. Curious to see how much Chavez Jr wants to get it on with a P4P guy after the Martinez fight.


So you've got no factual numbers to back up your claims. Thanks.


----------



## dendy (Jun 6, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> Do you have a source for those figures, mate? Not estimates before the fight, but what they eventually got when the PPVs were collected.


There are plenty of sources on the web stating both fighters signed a contract to earn a basic £2mil each.

Sky rarely release ppv numbers but most of the talk suggests it was a success.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

dendy said:


> There are plenty of sources on the web stating both fighters signed a contract to earn a basic £2mil each.
> 
> Sky rarely release ppv numbers but most of the talk suggests it was a success.


Yes, I've read those sources. But they were all "estimated" or "reported" earnings before the final numbers were brought in - something which Hearn himself has said he wouldn't reveal.

Not doubting they made a lot of money, but I'd just like to know exactly how much, since people here are claiming Froch would allow Ward to make 5 times as much as he normally does.


----------



## dendy (Jun 6, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> Yes, I've read those sources. But they were all "estimated" or "reported" earnings before the final numbers were brought in - something which Hearn himself has said he wouldn't reveal.
> 
> Not doubting they made a lot of money, but I'd just like to know exactly how much, since people here are claiming Froch would allow Ward to make 5 times as much as he normally does.


Even if ward signed a basic contract at say £2mil he would still be earning nigh on 3 times what he got against bad glass. Add to this the ppv earnings and it is easy to see how it could be 5 times more.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

dendy said:


> Even if ward signed a basic contract at say £2mil he would still be earning nigh on 3 times what he got against bad glass. Add to this the ppv earnings and it is easy to see how it could be 5 times more.


Again, those are just speculative numbers. Numbers which, if true, then surely Hearn will interest Ward with an offer. Because, really, it's no good saying _"Andre, this huge sum is what you'll earn against us"_, but then not bother to follow it up with an actual proposition. And that's what Ward's been saying all along. He's talked about fighting Froch in the UK more than Froch has. He can't do any more (to show interest in a rematch) than what he's already doing, as evident by a lot of people now criticising him for not being able to keep Froch's name out of his mouth. So if this claim that Ward will earn near 5 times as much is true, there's no doubt in my mind that Ward will want to receive this offer.


----------



## dendy (Jun 6, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> Again, those are just speculative numbers. Numbers which, if true, then surely Hearn will interest Ward with an offer. Because, really, it's no good saying _"Andre, this huge sum is what you'll earn against us"_, but then not bother to follow it up with an actual proposition. And that's what Ward's been saying all along. He's talked about fighting Froch in the UK more than Froch has. He can't do any more (to show interest in a rematch) than what he's already doing, as evident by a lot of people now criticising him for not being able to keep Froch's name out of his mouth. So if this claim that Ward will earn near 5 times as much is true, there's no doubt in my mind that Ward will want to receive this offer.


Ward is is still not officially back and has issues relating to his promotion. There is no chance of a fight happpening any time soon anyhow and when ward does come back he probably wont want to fight froch straight away. Over at scene it has been reported that hearn has been in touch with Wards team to discuss matters.. Who knows but one thing for sure, ward would earn significantly more than what he is used to if it was to happen in the uk.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

dendy said:


> Ward is is still not officially back and has issues relating to his promotion. There is no chance of a fight happpening any time soon anyhow and when ward does come back he probably wont want to fight froch straight away. Over at scene it has been reported that hearn has been in touch with Wards team to discuss matters.. Who knows but one thing for sure, ward would earn significantly more than what he is used to if it was to happen in the uk.


Yeah, I agree. Let's see how things unravel then.


----------



## dendy (Jun 6, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> Yeah, I agree. Let's see how things unravel then.


Yes, time will tell. Good chatting with you fella :thumbsup


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

dendy said:


> Yes, time will tell. Good chatting with you fella :thumbsup


You too, pal! :good


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> He, Ward, is in a promotional dispute, so there's no telling when he himself will be back in the ring. Given his inactivity, he'll likely take a soft opponent to get in to the swing of things, and after that, the likes of Chavez or Stieglitz are possibilities.


Worth bearing in mind that Froch holds two significant belts whilst Steiglitz is like Malignaggi at 147 and although I don't think Chavez is totally shit,I suspect his people have already tried in training to see how he copes with SMWs.
It's only a gut feeling but I think it's a reasonable assertion that they are worried about him moving up,given it would make far more sense.
Some people say there is no precedent but I'm sure there are many examples from previous eras where a fighter suffered a wide defeat and earned another shot.

At the end of the day,Ward is the guy who is in a quandry here.He wants PPV,but he won't get it in his own country unless he fights Chavez,and it will be Chavez who sells it.He won't get a PPV fight at 175 unless it's against Stevenson and again,it would need to be in Canada for it to be PPV.

Froch could retire after Kessler 3 and Groves and retire happy.It's no shame to lose to one of the finest boxers of his generation.Particularly on his feet.
But he wants Ward.And if Ward is so confident and adamant he shouldn't travel,why doesnt he offer Froch a fight so he can win all the belts?
But we all know why.HBO must be scratching their heads over Andre,and as a fan of the guy,I feel bad that he's struggling to build a legacy worthy of his talent.

Meanwhile,Froch has an excellent legacy when held against his talent.


----------



## drozzy (Jun 20, 2013)

Uncle Rico said:


> So you've got no factual numbers to back up your claims. Thanks.





dendy said:


> Who knows but one thing for sure, ward would earn significantly more than what he is used to if it was to happen in the uk.





Uncle Rico said:


> Yeah, I agree. Let's see how things unravel then.


See, you didn't _need _factual numbers to accept the premise. Maybe next time I should take a page out of dendy's book and use wise qualifiers such "significantly more", or perhaps "substantially more" not to create sensitive debates on purses. 
More power to you, dendy. :conf

"We're not going to bow down to Andre Ward, saying here's a pile of money&#8230;we'll do that when the time is right&#8230;there maybe fights that take priority before that." -Fast Eddie Hearn

The pile of money is coming, Andre, it's coming. Patience. :smile


----------



## elterrible (May 20, 2013)

Ward completely outboxed him. He needed no assistance from the ref or judge to do so. Froch isnt in a position to make demands from Ward and really a rematch isnt warranted because Ward left no question of who is the better fighter. 

Froch doesnt seem to care about legacy like most fighters these days, if he thinks he can beat ward, as a champion he should want the rematch for his legacy but these days fighters only care about money and would rather have an easy fight against someone who can sell tickets. 

I get that you need money to make a living but these are guys who have already made it big and its not like he is going to be fighting ward for peanuts either.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

elterrible said:


> Ward completely outboxed him. He needed no assistance from the ref or judge to do so. Froch isnt in a position to make demands from Ward and really a rematch isnt warranted because Ward left no question of who is the better fighter.
> 
> Froch doesnt seem to care about legacy like most fighters these days, if he thinks he can beat ward, as a champion he should want the rematch for his legacy but these days fighters only care about money and would rather have an easy fight against someone who can sell tickets.
> 
> I get that you need money to make a living but these are guys who have already made it big and its not like he is going to be fighting ward for peanuts either.


Not so much about legacy but knowing Wards vastly superior

Bit like that scene in the movie The Fighter where Mickeys girl told his brother to admit Sugar Ray Leonard tripped and he didnt knock him down and Mickey's brother says,

"You think I dont know what happened in the ring that night?"

Apply that to Frochy. He knows what happened in the ring that night, he know he was outclassed, amd the only way he will entertain a rematch is if he can benefit from British judging and refs. Even then i seriously doubt he wants a rematch


----------



## drozzy (Jun 20, 2013)

elterrible said:


> Froch doesnt seem to care about legacy like most fighters these days, if he thinks he can beat ward, as a champion he should want the rematch for his legacy but these days fighters only care about money and would rather have an easy fight against someone who can sell tickets.


He says the only reason he would like to rematch Ward is to better his legacy. :huh


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

WoW I have read the back and forth of the Froch vs Ward fans, and it really shows which fans are obviously dumb ass cunts.
Froch fans are admitting that Froch would probably not win a re-match, which to me is sound. Probably 75/25 in Wards favour.
But Ward fans trying to disguise Wards lack of ambition by fighting in the US only is ridiculous. Some **** on here can not even answer a simple question..Who should Ward fight at 168lbs? That is easy Froch...Since his defeat Froch has 2 KO's and revenged his loss to another Champion in the 168lb division making that 2 champs beaten. Who did Ward beat?? 
Facts are just becasue you won the first it does not mean you will win the second. And if you believe that YDKSAB 
, many greats lost and got revenge. The Money for the fight is in the UK FACT 
I will end by saying, I am sick of all this BS that comes from fighters after the fight " I fought with a broken hand/foot " yeah yeah sure you did..Prove it show me the x-rays ****'s


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

makes me laugh all the yankee-doodle-dandees on here claiming it was such an easy win (not according to the judges score cards) that no re-match is necessary. Rahman beat Lewis better, Schmeling beat Louis better, Duran beat Leonard better etc etc etc.....yet what happened in those rematches?

its almost become like ward beat froch in calzaghe v lacy fashion 120 (119) -108 (yankee doodles do the same with barrera v hamed) yet if you watch the fight it wasnt the case.

Plus ward is a clown with his 'you need to fight in america' bullshit......no cunt goes to the USA to fight in oakland! And people go to the usa for vegas and the money.....ward dont bring shit to the table money wise as hes boring as fuck! hes earning peanuts in dixie while carl rakes it in.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

godsavethequeen said:


> WoW I have read the back and forth of the Froch vs Ward fans, and it really shows which fans are obviously dumb ass cunts.
> Froch fans are admitting that Froch would probably not win a re-match, which to me is sound. Probably 75/25 in Wards favour.
> But Ward fans trying to disguise Wards lack of ambition by fighting in the US only is ridiculous. Some **** on here can not even answer a simple question..Who should Ward fight at 168lbs? That is easy Froch...Since his defeat Froch has 2 KO's and revenged his loss to another Champion in the 168lb division making that 2 champs beaten. Who did Ward beat??
> Facts are just becasue you won the first it does not mean you will win the second. And if you believe that YDKSAB
> ...


I would thank you for that post mate but if you are from or know anything about Glasgow you'll perhaps understand why I can't have my name under a post with your username.

So I'll do it a bit differently.That was an excellent post. Thank you.


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

it is reference to Mary queen of Scots lol


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

It really doesnt matter where Ward fights Froch.
And I also dont think Hearn is keen to make that fight. He prefers another Kessler fight. 
This fight is not rematch worthy at all. And I would prefer Ward to fight Stevenson next.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

godsavethequeen said:


> it is reference to Mary queen of Scots lol


It actually has more to do with old Kings ironically.Specifically one from Holland who was clearly using PEDS at the time which resulted in a tainted(yet oddly celebrated by neanderthals) victory.

But I suspect you had my drift long ago.:lol:


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

godsavethequeen said:


> I will end by saying, I am sick of all this BS that comes from fighters after the fight " I fought with a broken hand/foot " yeah yeah sure you did..Prove it show me the x-rays ****'s












"After the initial injury, Ward had an X-ray, in which no breaks were detected. But an MRI in his hometown of Oakland, Calif., on Thursday revealed multiple fractures in the third and fifth metacarpal bones."

There you go you dumbass Brit.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> It really doesnt matter where Ward fights Froch.
> And I also dont think Hearn is keen to make that fight. He prefers another Kessler fight.
> This fight is not rematch worthy at all. And I would prefer Ward to fight Stevenson next.


This. Much more interesting fight


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

MichiganWarrior said:


> "After the initial injury, Ward had an X-ray, in which no breaks were detected. But an MRI in his hometown of Oakland, Calif., on Thursday revealed multiple fractures in the third and fifth metacarpal bones."
> 
> There you go you dumbass Brit.


so when a yankee hurts his hand during the fights its legit...but when someone fights with a big broken toe which happened before the fight even started its not?


----------



## Arran (Jun 21, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> It really doesnt matter where Ward fights Froch.
> And I also dont think Hearn is keen to make that fight. He prefers another Kessler fight.
> This fight is not rematch worthy at all. And I would prefer Ward to fight Stevenson next.


its not...but was schmeling v louis rematch worthy? rahman v lewis? duran v leonard?

all had different outcomes.

...i dont even think froch will beat ward.....but ward is the dick who thinks everyone should fight in america.,..people go to the usa to fight in vegas not joakland....and to make cash.....something ward isnt doing. froch and kessler both out earn him and are bigger draws. Ward brings zero to the table other than the fact he beat Carl...nothing else. If that fight had never taken place the guy who cant draw flies to shit (ward) would even be mentioned....it would kessler 3 or groves.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> "After the initial injury, Ward had an X-ray, in which no breaks were detected. But an MRI in his hometown of Oakland, Calif., on Thursday revealed multiple fractures in the third and fifth metacarpal bones."
> 
> There you go you dumbass Brit.


OWNED.


----------



## mick557 (Jun 6, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> "After the initial injury, Ward had an X-ray, in which no breaks were detected. But an MRI in his hometown of Oakland, Calif., on Thursday revealed multiple fractures in the third and fifth metacarpal bones."
> 
> There you go you dumbass Brit.


Ward even wants a hometown doctor.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

mick557 said:


> Ward even wants a hometown doctor.


:deal Exactly. All this tells us is that the hand wasn't broke till Ward slithered back to Joakland.


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> "After the initial injury, Ward had an X-ray, in which no breaks were detected. But an MRI in his hometown of Oakland, Calif., on Thursday revealed multiple fractures in the third and fifth metacarpal bones."
> 
> There you go you dumbass Brit.


So home advantage does it again...All was ok in the X-ray then in OAKLAND he has numerous fractures LMAO
And you have the gaul to call me a DUMBASS lol
You Yankers are a joke. Excuse after excuse. Shame those hands could of been yours from all your vigorous wanking over shemales


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

godsavethequeen said:


> So home advantage does it again...All was ok in the X-ray then in OAKLAND he has numerous fractures LMAO
> And you have the gaul to call me a DUMBASS lol
> You Yankers are a joke. Excuse after excuse. Shame those hands could of been yours from all your vigorous wanking over shemales


Youre an idiot. So was the photo takeb photoshop. Just a big conspiracy to make Ward look even better in his domination of Froch? You do realize x ray and mri is different right and an mri can catch things an x ray cant right?

Seriously, kill yourself


----------



## elterrible (May 20, 2013)

Froch isnt in a possition to be making demands. Ward got up in that ass last time and with a busted hand at that!

Froch knows he really cant win, thats why he is locationing himself out of this fight like a coward. He dont want ward to get both hands in that ass when both can fit cause they aint swollen.


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Youre an idiot. So was the photo takeb photoshop. Just a big conspiracy to make Ward look even better in his domination of Froch? You do realize x ray and mri is different right and an mri can catch things an x ray cant right?
> 
> Seriously, kill yourself


STFU you wanna be Tranny pornstar. All you do is defend Black fighters when we all know you are a WHITE Brazilian Tranny, that got dropped out of a plane while flying over the ARM PIT of the USA.
And yes an MRI is better than an X-ray. But guess what? It happened in OAKLAND lmao... HOME HOME of the slaves, where the Bumalo get groomed, so MW can play..
the end is a rebuttle to your comment about killing myself..At least I have something worth living for..You alas DON'T


----------

